# MOG BATTLE: TOTH VS VIDYACOPER



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

@toth77 





@Vidyacoper 




Let the battle begin.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

my black slayer brother mogs


----------



## godlikesz (May 17, 2020)

cant properly judge without front picture too


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> cant properly judge without front picture too


Only @toth77 and @Vidyacoper can provide you front.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 17, 2020)

wow i didnt know vidya was such a slayer


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

Why can't I vote for both.......


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> Only @toth77 and @Vidyacoper can provide you front.


----------



## sloopnoob (May 17, 2020)

vidya mogs


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 17, 2020)

tottler vs. tottler


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 17, 2020)

Didn't think Vidya was good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

they both have a long midface and downward growth
@Vidyacoper has a better ramus and gonial angle but @toth77 mogs irl


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 411141


Post front @Vidyacoper


----------



## Terminator2009 (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper bcs chico bro


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 17, 2020)

Didnt know vidyacoper was a bbc slayer


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> they both have a long midface and downward growth
> @Vidyacoper has a better ramus and gonial angle but @toth77 mogs irl


@Vidyacoper has compact midface and high fwhr


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> @Vidyacoper has compact midface and high fwhr


he needs to post other pics bcz it look long in this


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Look at the fat under Toth's chin. Vidyacoper is clearly genetically superior.


----------



## godlikesz (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> they both have a long midface and downward growth
> @Vidyacoper has a better ramus and gonial angle but @toth77 mogs irl


toth doesnt look that long of a midface , just extremely low FWHR and yes vidyacoper nose looks long


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper isnt as ugly as i expected tbh

vidyacoper mogs


----------



## Tankymax (May 17, 2020)

Dont know both, but first mogs hard actually chad ez


----------



## GarixTheChad (May 17, 2020)

My hungarian brother of coure


----------



## john2 (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper mogs because he looks less of a fag and has better growth than toth.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 17, 2020)

I can't choose without seeing front (especially because I think that front is a lot more important)


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Vidya needs sliding genioplasty 15mm advancement or rope


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Toth looks good in the pic ngl and toth mogs. My opinion counts 10 more than the rest here


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Toth looks good in the pic ngl and toth mogs. My opinion counts 10 more than the rest here







Ok fakecel


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Vidya needs sliding genioplasty 15mm advancement or rope


me after chin shield


----------



## john2 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> me after chin shield
> View attachment 411163


How tall are you? And how big are you down there (no homo)? 

You've gotta twink neck ngl.


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> me after chin shield
> View attachment 411163







Toth


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> View attachment 411161
> 
> Ok fakecel


Ok incel


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Toth looks good in the pic ngl and toth mogs. My opinion counts 10 more than the rest here


No it doesn't


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> How tall are you? And how big are you down there (no homo)?
> 
> You've gotta twink neck ngl.


sus question ngl, im 5'8 frauding to 5'10. my neck looks better from front and is decently wide actually


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> View attachment 411161
> 
> Ok fakecel


@Copemaxxing it’s insane how you look 100 time more white than Italians/Greeks even if you are from Middle East


----------



## kuroro (May 17, 2020)

Fuarkk I never knew Vidya was a Giga Tyrone


----------



## Chad1212 (May 17, 2020)

I never knew that Vidya was black


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> @Copemaxxing it’s insane how you look 100 time more white than Italians/Greeks even if you are from Middle East


It's not actually him lol


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> It's not actually him lol


Really?


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> It's not actually him lol


Its me you fuckin dick head here the proof nibba


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Really?


If it really is him he is either crippled, has something wrong with his brain or is just really fucking autistic.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Its me you fuckin dick head here the proof nibba


insane coloring ngl


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> If it really is him he is either crippled, has something wrong with his brain or is just really fucking autistic.


I showed you the proof and I am here because I am fuckin retarted


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> I showed you the proof and I am here because I am fuckin retarted







This was OG disabledcel, but I stopped using his face because i got enough sympathy from people


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Its me you fuckin dick head here the proof nibba


that
fucking
EYES


----------



## john2 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> sus question ngl, im 5'8 frauding to 5'10. my neck looks better from front and is decently wide actually


Do you have a BBC tho (again, no homo)?


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> Do you have a BBC tho (again, no homo)?


Stfu you fucking creepy cunt. I bet you're stroking ya dick to his face ya weirdo


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> Do you have a BBC tho (again, no homo)?


12 inches unfrauded tbh


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> 12 inches unfrauded tbh


Call me nigga so i feel good


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Call me nigga so i feel good


Niggas in paris


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Call me nigga so i feel good


sure thing my nigga


----------



## john2 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> Stfu you fucking creepy cunt. I bet you're stroking ya dick to his face ya weirdo


i said no homo... .

Just wanted to see whether he mogs the tranny as an all rounder or not tbh.


Vidyacoper said:


> sure thing my nigga


Aye bruh...

can i have the N word pass please?


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> i said no homo... .
> 
> Just wanted to see whether he mogs the tranny as an all rounder or not tbh.


----------



## john2 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


>


Dw, when u say no homo... it's never gay.

Chill.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> i said no homo... .
> 
> Just wanted to see whether he mogs the tranny as an all rounder or not tbh.


*It’s looksmax not dickmax you retarded closeted faggot homo cunt.*


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> Aye bruh...
> 
> can i have the N word pass please?


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


>


----------



## slime (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> @Copemaxxing it’s insane how you look 100 time more white than Italians/Greeks even if you are from Middle East


The fuck are you talking about you dumbass idiot? You say stupid shit for fun you stupid fucking btich?


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Shut up you have autism


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

slime said:


> The fuck are you talking about you dumbass idiot? You say stupid shit for fun you stupid fucking btich?


Jfl he is right, I look almost white jfl


Disabledcel said:


> Shut up you have autism


Still going to fuck a jb in 2-3 weeks and going to poste it here


----------



## slime (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl he is right, I look almost white jfl


You don't look more white than Italians or Greeks though. That poster is mentally retarded.


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl he is right, I look almost white jfl


We look really similar, though I am only a teencel. I've been called looking like Opry so I think we are brothers.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> We look really similar, though I am only a teencel. I've been called looking like Opry so I think we are brothers.


Teencel? Jfl I am 15


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 17, 2020)

didn't know vidyacoper was 12 lol


----------



## BigBiceps (May 17, 2020)

JFL they're basicly the same guy, just different coloring


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

@toth77 is already a legit prettyboy, while @Vidyacoper is a truecel ape slave that has grandiose delusions of ascending to prettyboy level.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

slime said:


> You don't look more white than Italians or Greeks though. That poster is mentally retarded.


keep coping faggot he looks 100 time more white than the average greek


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> @toth77 is already a legit prettyboy, while @Vidyacoper is a truecel ape slave that has grandiose delusions of ascending to prettyboy level.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl he is right, I look almost white jfl
> 
> Still going to fuck a jb in 2-3 weeks and going to poste it here


You’re going to post your sex tape here?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Teencel? Jfl I am 15


I'm 16


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> You’re going to post your sex tape here?


Yes!  The girl said I can make a video while she sucks me off but without seeing her face, she is light skin so I am probably going to make a thread about cucking bbcs


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Yes!  The girl said I can make a video while she sucks me off but without seeing her face, she is light skin so I am probably going to make a thread about cucking bbcs


How old is she?
How did you organise to meet up?


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> keep coping faggot he looks 100 time more white than the average greek


this guy is just overall insane, that colouring is out of this world

only thing I have is that he may be looking too DOM for JBs his age, but it's probably just autistic cope of mine


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> How old is she?
> How did you organise to meet up?


She is 18. she added me on snap I flexed my eyes we build contact. I larped and said I am still virgin and would die to have sex and she immediantly said she will fuck me after she finished school she lives 40 km away


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> She is 18. she added me on snap I flexed my eyes we build contact. I larped and said I am still virgin and would die to have sex and she immediantly said she will fuck me after she finished school she lives 40 km away


Probably a pedo


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> this guy is just overall insane, that colouring is out of this world
> 
> only thing I have is that he may be looking too DOM for JBs his age, but it's probably just autistic cope of mine


yeah especially when you know from where he's from, litteral mogger


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Just sayin i am 6'3 ans vydia is 5'8


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Just sayin i am 6'3 ans vydia is 5'8


no height for ur face


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Also funny how niggers vote for whatever nigger is competing lmfao objective rating


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Just sayin i am 6'3 ans vydia is 5'8


midget vs tall guy
the height pill is very brutall


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> no height for ur face
> View attachment 411206


Actually there is height for my face because i heightmog you by a face length


----------



## john2 (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> keep coping faggot he looks 100 time more white than the average greek


Slime's beyond retarded ngl.


Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411178


Vidyacoper = bro.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> no height for ur face
> View attachment 411206


Also post ur face in a rating thread u retarded subhuman rat tier cotton field slave trashcan fucking degenerate


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Actually there is height for my face because i heightmog you by a face length





toth77 said:


> Also post ur face in a rating thread u retarded subhuman rat tier cotton field slave trashcan fucking degenerate





Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (May 17, 2020)

Both are subhuman trash


----------



## xefo (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Yes!  The girl said I can make a video while she sucks me off but without seeing her face, she is light skin so I am probably going to make a thread about cucking bbcs


why the fuck would you ask lmao just do it 
makes you sound really beta


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U are a joke at this point lmfao spamming others faces to hide your own you fucking nobody


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> U are a joke at this point lmfao spamming others faces to hide your own you fucking nobody





Spoiler: SUBHUMAN


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> why the fuck would you ask lmao just do it
> makes you sound really beta


Jfl „just do it“ what if she called the cops? My arab parents would beat the shit out of me if they knew I fucked 3 girls before marriage


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> Spoiler: SUBHUMAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway im going out will tell you how many girls stared at me in the supermarket ethiopian rat


----------



## xefo (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl „just do it“ what if she called the cops? My arab parents would beat the shit out of me if they knew I fucked 3 girls before marriage


high inhib

She wouldnt fucking call the cops


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Anyway im going out will tell you how many girls stared at me in the supermarket ethiopian rat


yeah i bet so many girls stare at you.. even though youve never gone on a date JFL


Spoiler


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yeah i bet so many girls stare at you.. even though youve never gone on a date JFL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I said i never went on a dating with someone who complimented me irl you fucking dislexic rat anyways cya


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl „just do it“ what if she called the cops? My arab parents would beat the shit out of me if they knew I fucked 3 girls before marriage


You should just include those 3 sluts in your harem


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> high inhib
> 
> She wouldnt fucking call the cops


I dont go such huge risks jfl one more court and I am done


----------



## john2 (May 17, 2020)

*Oooftt!!!*
*
Toth and Vidya in a heated battle.

Plus, the poll is 50-50 with 20 votes each!
*
*Let's see who win.*


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 411141


what the fuck is that canthal tilt he looks barely awake


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> Slime's beyond retarded ngl.
> 
> Vidyacoper = bro.


this retard really think the average greek is more white than @Copemaxxing who has a god-tier coloring when they got mixed with arabs, persian since 10000 years


----------



## xefo (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> I dont go such huge risks jfl one more court and I am done


lmao, what happened the first time?


----------



## Limbo (May 17, 2020)

Where did u get that rare watimela gif lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 17, 2020)

john2 said:


> *Oooftt!!!*
> 
> *Toth and Vidya in a heated battle.
> 
> ...


post fking front pic and I will decide this


----------



## xefo (May 17, 2020)

@toth77 what country are you from?
also polls like this are so shit, all the ethnics vote for the black and all the whites vote for the white guy


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> lmao, what happened the first time?


beat the shit out of a guy ended up tasing him with a teaser I build myself, imao I was so retarted


----------



## xefo (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> beat the shit out of a guy ended up tasing him with a teaser I build myself, imao I was so retarted


lmao im also on my last warning tbh

I got issued a community resolution for selling weed and if i break that community resolution even just for like shoplifting or something I will be fucked


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> lmao im also on my last warning tbh
> 
> I got issued a community resolution for selling weed and if i break that community resolution even just for like shoplifting or something I will be fucked


High t


----------



## goat2x (May 17, 2020)

damn hard choice
the hungarian soy transexual beauty
vs
peanut skull niggacel


----------



## xefo (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> High t


Lmao when i got brought to the police station they took my mugshot and the whole time I was just thinking of being like Meeks, lmao in the pic i was squinting also hard mewed legit harder than ever before my masseters almost popped out my face, basically just doing every fraud i could do. unfortunately never got my mug shot back


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Lmao when i got brought to the police station they took my mugshot and the whole time I was just thinking of being like Meeks, lmao in the pic i was squinting also hard mewed legit harder than ever before my masseters almost popped out my face, basically just doing every fraud i could do. unfortunately never got my mug shot back


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Lmao when i got brought to the police station they took my mugshot and the whole time I was just thinking of being like Meeks, lmao in the pic i was squinting also hard mewed legit harder than ever before my masseters almost popped out my face, basically just doing every fraud i could do. unfortunately never got my mug shot back


Hahahahshahahahagagahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 17, 2020)

wow vidyacoper a slayer


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Also post ur face in a rating thread u retarded subhuman rat tier cotton field slave trashcan fucking degenerate


Don't you get it? He will NEVER post an honest unfrauded picture of his face because he is ASHAMED of himself. Even his side profile has some chin frauding. He is holding his chin forward in the picture. The reality is that he feels brutally mogged by his idol who has a face and pheno that is out of his reach. He knows he has major flaws so he deludes himself.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Don't you get it? He will NEVER post an honest unfrauded picture of his face because he is ASHAMED of himself. Even his side profile has some chin frauding. He is holding his chin forward in the picture. The reality is that he feels brutally mogged by his idol who has a face and pheno that is out of his reach. He knows he has major flaws so he deludes himself.


Tbh


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Don't you get it? He will NEVER post an honest unfrauded picture of his face because he is ASHAMED of himself. Even his side profile has some chin frauding. He is holding his chin forward in the picture. The reality is that he feels brutally mogged by his idol who has a face and pheno that is out of his reach. He knows he has major flaws so he deludes himself.





Spoiler










Spoiler



also what are you talking about lol? how does one "hold their chin forward" jfl


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> how does one "hold their chin forward" jfl







Like that ^


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> View attachment 411236
> 
> Like that ^


what, thats just putting my hand on my chin as a pose
im not "pushing my chin" or whatever ur saying


----------



## goat2x (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone who turn water into curry


goat2x said:


> looks like someone who turn water into curry


looks*


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im not "pushing my chin" or whatever ur saying


You're pulling the flesh that sits upon the chin bone forward in order to fraud.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

goat2x said:


> looks like someone who turn water into curry
> 
> looks*
> View attachment 411238


brutal


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> View attachment 411236
> 
> Like that ^


Norwood frauding with the hat.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> You're pulling the flesh that sits upon the chin bone forward in order to fraud.


nigga wtf LOL
i dont even have an idea on what ur trying to say


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Norwood frauding with the hat.


Skull frauding, forehead frauding, norwood frauding. Like I said before, this guy is a T R U E C E L.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Norwood frauding with the hat.


no this is just a picture of me from several months i posted on the forum. i shaved my head back then so i wore a hat. a random user somehow dug up this photo. i didnt even ask for this "mog battle" tbh


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


>


This mog battle is basically this


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Skull frauding, forehead frauding, norwood frauding. Like I said before, this guy is a T R U E C E L.


im a trueucel... its over for me


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> nigga wtf LOL
> i dont even have an idea on what ur trying to say


You know exactly what he’s saying. You’re pulling the skin that covers your chin forward to make it look like you have a decently grown chin.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> nigga wtf LOL
> i dont even have an idea on what ur trying to say


Hey, faggot, do you think we're stupid faggot? We spend our lives obsessing over looks. We know when people fraud and how they fraud.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> You know exactly what he’s saying. You’re pulling the skin that covers your chin forward to make it look like you have a decently grown chin.


im trying to do that right now and absolutely nothing is happening, try it for yourself and see if such a thing is even possible
idk about u guys but i have tight muscle and skin on my chin, maybe its because @wereqryan is morbidly obese that he can do such a thing as stretching the fat on his chin


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> You know exactly what he’s saying. You’re pulling the skin that covers your chin forward to make it look like you have a decently grown chin.


And even with all that pulling, its still giga recessed!    What a fucking ape!


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Hey, faggot, do you think we're stupid faggot? We spend our lives obsessing over looks. We know when people fraud and how they fraud.


yes its quite clear to me youre retarded if you think im somehow pushing all the skin and muscles and fat pads on my chin forward with my fingers to fraud


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im trying to do that right now and absolutely nothing is happening, try it for yourself and see if such a thing is even possible
> idk about u guys but i have tight muscle and skin on my chin, maybe its because @wereqryan is morbidly obese that he can do such a thing as stretching the fat on his chin


Since your side profile picture is already out, you won't mind posting another one without you covering your head or holding onto your chin.


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Since your side profile picture is already out, you won't mind posting another one without you covering your head or holding onto your chin.


And better quality @Vidyacoper


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Right?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Since your side profile picture is already out, you won't mind posting another one without you covering your head or holding onto your chin.


i do mind to be honest, im too high inhib 😳


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i do mind to be honest, im too high inhib 😳


You're ASHAMED you negro slave.


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i do mind to be honest, im too high inhib 😳


Only side profile? Idc if you do or you don't


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> You're ASHAMED you negro slave.







ded srs i dont know where u even get the courage to type to me like that. havent u been treated shit your whole life as u should be accordingly to your looks? idk where this confidence is coming from. maybe its because youve already made peace with your soon to come roping


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> Only side profile? Idc if you do or you don't


*And take that beanie off too.* @Vidyacoper


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> havent u been treated shit your whole life as u should be accordingly to your looks?


Nope! I've never been mistreated. I've never been popular, but no one has ever bullied me or mistreated me. People are either indifferent to me, or slightly complimentary.



Vidyacoper said:


> idk where this confidence is coming from.


Because I have nothing to hide. I don't live in insecurity. I've come to terms with my looks. I've already had my ego death from consuming the blackpill, but that doesn't mean I'm going to accept bullying and LARP mogging from a twink negro fag who is a bigger subhuman than me. 

You have a lot of progress to make and I'm sure you realize this, but given your ugliness, low IQ, and low sentience, I doubt that progress can be made at all.


Vidyacoper said:


> ded srs i dont know where u even get the courage to type to me like that.


Who the fuck do you think you are? HUh you negro scum?


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Nope! I've never been mistreated. I've never been popular, but no one has ever bullied me or mistreated me. People are either indifferent to me, or slightly complimentary.
> 
> 
> Because I have nothing to hide. I don't live in insecurity. I've come to terms with my looks. I've already had my ego death from consuming the blackpill, but that doesn't mean I'm going to accept bullying and LARP mogging from a twink negro fag who is a bigger subhuman than me.
> ...


You seem like a Eugene, it bothers me.


----------



## Kingkellz (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper you mog! Many may think our personal differences may lead me to be biased against you. But between the 2 of you, you got my vote. I'm objective.

You already know your chin problem but I feel your upper third is lacking. Neck training is needed as well. 
The beanie is covering quite a bit ngl.


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 17, 2020)

Vidya mogs


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Nope! I've never been mistreated. I've never been popular, but no one has ever bullied me or mistreated me. People are either indifferent to me, or slightly complimentary.


thats very odd and strange to me. when i look at your face i just feel a primal instinct and drive to make sure to shatter your confidence and ego, to let you know your place, to hopefully eliminate you from the gene pool altogether.


wereqryan said:


> Because I have nothing to hide. I don't live in insecurity. I've come to terms with my looks. I've already had my ego death from consuming the blackpill, but that doesn't mean I'm going to accept bullying and LARP mogging from a twink negro fag who is a bigger subhuman than me.
> 
> You have a lot of progress to make and I'm sure you realize this, but given your ugliness, low IQ, and low sentience, I doubt that progress can be made at all.


see this is what i just dont get. how can you be the one calling me a truecel and subhuman and be constantly spitting out insults and racism when you look like this?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper: niggas me


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 17, 2020)

As a chico gang member im obliged to vote chiconigger


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> it bothers me.


Not sure why I should care?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> @Vidyacoper you mog! Many may think our personal differences may lead me to be biased against you. But between the 2 of you, you got my vote. I'm objective.
> 
> You already know your chin problem but I feel your upper third is lacking. Neck training is needed as well.
> The beanie is covering quite a bit ngl.


i appreciate your honesty, despite the fact that we've had many falling outs and battles


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thats very odd and strange to me. when i look at your face i just feel a primal instinct and drive to make sure to shatter your confidence and ego, to let you know your place, to hopefully eliminate you from the gene pool altogether.
> 
> see this is what i just dont get. how can you be the one calling me a truecel and subhuman and be constantly spitting out insults and racism when you look like this?
> View attachment 411260


It's over for that man


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> see this is what i just dont get. how can you be the one calling me a truecel and subhuman and be constantly spitting out insults and racism when you look like this?


Show me your frontal picture and we'll compare and then pass judgment, how about that?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Show me your frontal picture and we'll compare and then pass judgment, how about that?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thats very odd and strange to me. when i look at your face i just feel a primal instinct and drive to make sure to shatter your confidence and ego, to let you know your place, to hopefully eliminate you from the gene pool altogether.


Damn I feel the exact same thing, except I don't want to eliminate you instantly. I want to break every bone in your face and pour concentrated acid all over it and make you live with that face for years. I want to subject you suffering, so much so that you'd beg for that. 


Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411267


What a insecure and nervous negro!


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Damn I feel the exact same thing, except I don't want to eliminate you instantly. I want to break every bone in your face and pour concentrated acid all over it and make you live with that face for years. I want to subject you suffering, so much so that you'd beg for that.
> 
> What a insecure and nervous negro!


how will you accomplish that hanging from the ceiling in your room? quit postponing


----------



## moggingmachine (May 17, 2020)

both look like they are 13 yrs old tops


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 17, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> both look like they are 13 yrs old tops


Kindergardenmaxx.me


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I never knew that Vidya was black


Same here man am like I thought for some reason he was a white guy lol


----------



## trickortreat (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> how will you accomplish that hanging from the ceiling in your room? quit postponing


I have seen your previous threads and it's pretty shameful that you get into fights with everyone like this:
https://looksmax.org/threads/damn-w...e-finally-stopped-drinking-chicos-cum.132367/https://looksmax.org/threads/fuarkk-i-wasted-so-many-hours-arguing-with-vidyacoper.127559/https://looksmax.org/threads/vidyacoper-you-are-making-me-angryyyyyyyyyyyy-be-careful.136795/https://looksmax.org/threads/hi-my-names-vidyacoper-and-i-love-my-life.137231/https://looksmax.org/threads/the-destruction-of-the-self-hating-ethnic-rat-vidyacoper.127357/page-2https://looksmax.org/threads/chico-fags-been-right-all-along.125880/
Says a lot...


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

trickortreat said:


> I have seen your previous threads and it's pretty shameful that you get into fights with everyone like this:
> https://looksmax.org/threads/damn-w...e-finally-stopped-drinking-chicos-cum.132367/https://looksmax.org/threads/fuarkk-i-wasted-so-many-hours-arguing-with-vidyacoper.127559/https://looksmax.org/threads/vidyacoper-you-are-making-me-angryyyyyyyyyyyy-be-careful.136795/https://looksmax.org/threads/hi-my-names-vidyacoper-and-i-love-my-life.137231/https://looksmax.org/threads/the-destruction-of-the-self-hating-ethnic-rat-vidyacoper.127357/page-2https://looksmax.org/threads/chico-fags-been-right-all-along.125880/
> Says a lot...


disagreements quickly devolve into roast battles, im not a bad person


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

trickortreat said:


> I have seen your previous threads and it's pretty shameful that you get into fights with everyone like this:
> https://looksmax.org/threads/the-destruction-of-the-self-hating-ethnic-rat-vidyacoper.127357/page-2Says a lot...


This thread had me crying jfl 😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 17, 2020)

On a more serious note, vidya has a cute nose, mogs mine ogre to oblivion


----------



## trickortreat (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> disagreements quickly devolve into roast battles, im not a bad person


These "disagreements" always seem to start with you....


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

trickortreat said:


> These "disagreements" always seem to start with you....


what can i say... maybe its just my really high t levels making me extremely aggressive


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> disagreements quickly devolve into roast battles, im not a bad person


What nationality are you Vidya?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> What nationality are you Vidya?


3/4 ethiopian 1/4 arabian


----------



## trickortreat (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what can i say... maybe its just my really high t levels making me extremely aggressive


I have never seen someone as deluded as you.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what can i say... maybe its just my really high t levels making me extremely aggressive


You desperately want to mog everyone but you lack the genes to do so, hence in order to cope with it you live a LARPing life of delusion where you haeve convinced yourself that you're close to being a prettyboy Chad. Reality couldn't be farther from your imaginations.


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> 3/4 ethiopian 1/4 arabian


And what country are you from also


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> On a more serious note, vidya has a cute nose, mogs mine ogre to oblivion


Mines better


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> And what country are you from also


i live in the uk


wereqryan said:


> You desperately want to mog everyone but you lack the genes to do so, hence in order to cope with it you live a LARPing life of delusion where you haeve convinced yourself that you're close to being a prettyboy Chad. Reality couldn't be farther from your imaginations.


ok


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what can i say... maybe its just my really high t levels making me extremely aggressive


Ceelo Green mogs you


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Ceelo Green mogs you


made me cage ngl


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i live in the uk
> 
> ok


Am from UK as well I am from Scotland Glasgow


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Am from UK as well I am from Scotland Glasgow


nice, im from london tbh


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Am from UK as well I am from Scotland Glasgow


ARGHH PIPE DOWN YA WEE BEASTYYY


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> nice, im from london tbh


Over. The teeth of every British citizen mogs you.


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i live in the uk
> 
> ok





Vidyacoper said:


> made me cage ngl


Are your family from the windrush generation if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Are your family from the windrush generation if you don't mind me asking


No he’s not from the Caribbean. He’s from Somali


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Are your family from the windrush generation if you don't mind me asking


nah, my family moved here late 2000s


christmasnight said:


> Over. The teeth of every British citizen mogs you.


my teeth are perfect


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> nah, my family moved here late 2000s
> 
> my teeth are perfect


Pics or hard cope
This should have honestly shut you up months ago:

*Our journey starts in the jungles of Western Somalia








I've spent years traveling through the jungles of Africa in search of an elusive species: Faggotus Sapiens.

After countless days of traveling, I've finally stumbled upon a small outpost in the middle of the jungle. I take a peek.







What's this? There seems to be signs of life?*








*I sneak into the village; Faggotus Sapiens is known to be hostile to any human who refuses to bow down to their god, a male named "Francisco Lachowski".

I have to capture this elusive species.

I pull out my Camera. What I saw will haunt me forever.*








*It seemed to be the leader of their tribe, a scrawny, estrogenic humaniod why went by the name Vidyacoper.

The Faggotus Sapiens tribe is anatomically similar; it seems that their reproductive organs are similar (albeit much smaller).

Additionally, Faggotus Sapiens seems to be a species with quite a short stature; their leader, Vidyacoper, clocked in at a measly 5'8!


I took photos and left the village for good. I thought I'd never see that deformed creature again.

My peers refused to believe such a subhuman species had the ability to survive in the harsh environment of the African jungle.

I thought it was behind me. However, it seems that this lanky estrogenic fuck has returned--and it's time for this self hating ethnic to learn a lesson.










I'm caging at this subhuman deathnik who won't stop barking for curries.





REMINDER: VIDYACOPER IS AN EAST AFRICAN MANLET WHO WORSHIPS CHICO LACHOWSKI.

CAGING AT THIS NIGGA TBH

"YES BRO, I MOG ALL CURRIES! BBC POWER!"




*






*I'M GIGATYRONE BRO!








I am a robust BBC slayer bro!






MY NIGGA YOU LOOK LIKE YOU'RE ABOUT TO HIJACK AN OIL TANKER.

GET YOUR FUCKING "I AM THE CAPTAIN NOW" HEADASS OFF THIS FORUM.


THIS NIGGA BE LIKE "YES BRO, I ONLY HAVE TWO FAILOS."

YES BRO, YOUR MOTHER'S EGG AND YOUR FATHER'S SPERM CEL.

You think he's a faggot now? Wait till you see this nigga's obsession with Chico. I never thought a member of chico gang would be a SELF HATING, ETHNIC, MANLET, FRAMELET






Indeed, Vidyacoper is a permavirgin basement rotting incel who makes up for his own subhumanity by hoping Chico will donate some sperm to his spread open asshole.*


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Pics or hard cope
> This should have honestly shut you up months ago:
> 
> *Our journey starts in the jungles of Western Somalia
> ...


that was a shit thread ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper looks like a kid , @toth77 have better coloring , voted for toth


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> @Vidyacoper looks like a kid , @toth77 have better coloring , voted for toth


wow just over me insulting u a few times smh


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> wow just over me insulting u a few times smh


Dude aren't you a kid? If you're not , gymmax that would help you look mature enough , you have a good side profile i ain't hating


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> that was a shit thread ngl


YOU MAKE ME SICK YOU CHICO-LOVING, WHITE WORSHIPPING, NORWOODING FAGGOT. DIE ASAP.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Dude aren't you a kid? If you're not , gymmax that would help you look mature enough , you have a good side profile i ain't hating


im 16 and gym is cope. but maybe i should indeed gymcel to god tier.. 


Introvertednarc said:


> YOU MAKE ME SICK YOU CHICO-LOVING, WHITE WORSHIPPING, NORWOODING FAGGOT. DIE ASAP.


not a white worshipper and not norwooding, i do indeed love chico but mirin aesthetics doesnt make me gay


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im 16 and gym is cope. but maybe i should indeed gymcel to god tier..
> 
> not a white worshipper and not norwooding, i do indeed love chico but mirin aesthetics doesnt make me gay


Keeping hundreds of pictures of male models does:


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im 16 and gym is cope. but maybe i should indeed gymcel to god tier..
> 
> Gym is not cope you idiot, yeah male models look good in pics , but in real life its easy to mog them cause of their tiny frames , you're not a male model , train to look robust and maybe to beat some ass for that statumaxing


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Keeping hundreds of pictures of male models does:
> View attachment 411348


its just to erm... analyse jaws and stuff


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im 16 and gym is cope. but maybe i should indeed gymcel to god tier..
> 
> not a white worshipper and not norwooding, i do indeed love chico but mirin aesthetics doesnt make me gay


*You literally could’ve picked any black/lightskin pretty boy as your inspiration if it’s only aesthetics that you care about. But no, you had to pick the white skinned, post wall now norwooding faggot chico lachowski. Makes sense given youre balding too tbh.*


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *You literally could’ve picked any black/lightskin pretty boy as your inspiration if it’s only aesthetics that you care about. But no, you had to pick the white skinned, post wall now norwooding faggot chico lachowski. Makes sense given youre balding too tbh.*


so how does that have anything to do with white worshipping? 


DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> .


gymcelling is just a waste of time without roids which im not going to take


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> its just to erm... analyse jaws and stuff


So you "analyze [their] jaws and stuff" with full body pics?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> So you "analyze [their] jaws and stuff" with full body pics?


yes sometimes. bro what are u even trying to say.. im not attracted to men


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> so how does that have anything to do with white worshipping?
> 
> gymcelling is just a waste of time without roids which im not going to take


Erm I don’t know?? Maybe it’s the fact that you chose a white guy over hundreds of black/light skin prettyboys as your inspiration, despite your phenotypes being completely different.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> so how does that have anything to do with white worshipping?
> 
> *gymcelling is just a waste of time without roids which im not going to take*


In other words: you're too lazy to put in hard work (not surprising) and refuse to take the easy path because it's too risky


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> so how does that have anything to do with white worshipping?
> 
> gymcelling is just a waste of time without roids which im not going to take


Fucking idiot, take protein shakes eat good sleep good train good , then you'll achieve your phisical potential which at least would look like brad pitt in fight club


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i do indeed love chico but mirin aesthetics doesnt make me gay


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper mogs, not really a fair battle. Toth looks ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yes sometimes. bro what are u even trying to say.. im not attracted to men


I'm trying to say that it's quite faggoty of you


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Yeah are there not any Ethiopian pretty boys? Looks like it's over for Ethiopian men lol


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yes sometimes. bro what are u even trying to say.. im not attracted to men


Your subconscious says something entirely different given your relentless chico worship.


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Your subconscious says something entirely different given your relentless chico worship.


He wants to be a white pretty boy and is dieing on the inside is what it looks like


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Yeah are there not any Ethiopian pretty boys? Looks like it's over for Ethiopian men lol


It’s over for frauding, peanut skulled, beanie wearing, white worshipping Somalis as Ethiopians on lookism forums.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Also this poll isnt fair. Most people are biased against Vidyacoper because they got roasted by him in past so probably 10-15 people voted for his opponent just to not give him win.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper I saw your thread where you attempted to argue with @wereqryan and horrendously failed, and all I can say is @wereqryan has potential that flies through the roof. Whitemaxxing for you is not possible, neither is heightmaxxing for your 5'2 frame, I'm not even going to mention your eyes to cut you slack.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> It’s over for frauding, peanut skulled, beanie wearing, white worshipping Somalis as Ethiopians on lookism forums.


 *somalis larping as Ethiopians


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Erm I don’t know?? Maybe it’s the fact that you chose a white guy over hundreds of black/light skin prettyboys as your inspiration, despite your phenotypes being completely different.


i was first blackpilled by looking at a chico picture, chico is no.1 on my mogger list but the next 2 are the same pheno as me


spiderchad said:


> Yeah are there not any Ethiopian pretty boys? Looks like it's over for Ethiopian men lol


hardcore cope










christmasnight said:


> I'm trying to say that it's quite faggoty of you


not gay, this is literally a forum about looks and aesthetics


spiderchad said:


> He wants to be a white pretty boy and is dieing on the inside is what it looks like


cumskin cope


christmasnight said:


> @Vidyacoper I saw your thread where you attempted to argue with @wereqryan and horrendously failed, and all I can say is @wereqryan has potential that flies through the roof. Whitemaxxing for you is not possible, neither is heightmaxxing for your 5'2 frame, I'm not even going to mention your eyes to cut you slack.


lol my frame wasnt even posted in that pic. lol of course whitemaxxing is first on ur agenda because ur a self hating ethnic. yeah and u know why youre not gonna mention my eyes? because if u did i would mention yours. im not even looking to argue with you anymore ive wasted literal hours


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @Vidyacoper I saw your thread where you attempted to argue with @wereqryan and horrendously failed, and all I can say is @wereqryan has potential that flies through the roof. Whitemaxxing for you is not possible, neither is heightmaxxing for your 5'2 frame, I'm not even going to mention your eyes to cut you slack.


He is 5ft 2! srs


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> It’s over for frauding, peanut skulled, beanie wearing, white worshipping Somalis as Ethiopians on lookism forums.


He looks so goddamn awful. He looks like a slave.


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> @toth77
> View attachment 411136
> 
> @Vidyacoper
> ...


this is an incel forum


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Also this poll isnt fair. Most people are biased against Vidyacoper because they got roasted by him in past so probably 10-15 people voted for his opponent just to not give him win.


everyone hates me tbh, maybe i should just leave this forum, even now theres 6 people arguing against me at once


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

black because he can slay nordic stacies


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> He is 5ft 2! srs


no im not JFL


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Also this poll isnt fair. Most people are biased against Vidyacoper because they got roasted by him in past so probably 10-15 people voted for his opponent just to not give him win.


It’s also not fair that he’s frauding with a low resolution picture where he’s hiding his norwooding peanut skull tbh.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> He looks so goddamn awful. He looks like a slave.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> everyone hates me tbh, maybe i should just leave this forum, even now theres 6 people arguing against me at once


People hate you not so much because of your subhumanity. People hate you because you're a bully who strikes down others, especially when he has no ground to stand on himself.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> It’s also not fair that he’s frauding with a low resolution picture where he’s hiding his norwooding peanut skull tbh.


Everyone is frauding here lol
Never saw honest PSL user


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> People hate you not so much because of your subhumanity. People hate you because you're a bully who strikes down others, especially when he has no ground to stand on himself.


aww am i bullying you? im sorry


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> People hate you not so much because of your subhumanity. People hate you because you're a bully who strikes down others, especially when he has no ground to stand on himself.





needsolution said:


> Everyone is frauding here lol
> Never saw honest PSL user





Vidyacoper said:


> aww am i bullying you? im sorry


It all is pointless at the end.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> aww am i bullying you? im sorry


You bully everyone. Like I mentioned previously, you are desperate to mog others and use that feel better about yourself, even if that comes from LARPing and delusion.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> aww am i bullying you? im sorry


Tbh I’d respect you for being based if you were actually good looking, but you’re an emaciated, subhuman peanut skulled, Norwooding permavirgin.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> It all is pointless at the end.


But ur thread got over 220 replies chad


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> You bully everyone. Like I mentioned previously, you are desperate to mog others and use that feel better about yourself, even if that comes from LARPing and delusion.


i didnt choose to be a mogger


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 17, 2020)

Both moggers can't choose


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Tbh I’d respect you for being based if you were actually good looking, but you’re an emaciated, subhuman peanut skulled, Norwooding permavirgin.


Those are the slave genes that come from the tropics with immense food scarcity and all round poverty.


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> But ur thread got over 220 replies chad


Will that help me obtain this beauty?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Those are the slave genes that come from the tropics with immense food scarcity and all round poverty.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> Will that help me obtain this beauty?
> View attachment 411374


Sure just tell her you have 2.0 reaction/post ratio and one of biggest threads in rating section on looksmax.me and she is instantly yours.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i didnt choose to be a mogger


Except, you're not a mogger, that's why people are relentlessly shitting on you here. If you were actually a mogger, you would've gotten a pass. You're an ape looking twink faggoty slave.


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (May 17, 2020)

My chico bro @Vidyacoper is a chad


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Also this poll isnt fair. Most people are biased against Vidyacoper because they got roasted by him in past so probably 10-15 people voted for his opponent just to not give him win.


lmao this is cope at its finest. i have


Vidyacoper said:


> i was first blackpilled by looking at a chico picture, chico is no.1 on my mogger list but the next 2 are the same pheno as me
> 
> hardcore cope
> View attachment 411362
> ...


Are you fucking serious? My eyes mog you to your third-world heritage and back, and to Hell and back at least ten times. I have negative canthal-tilted eyes, but they are fixable through my scheduled canthoplasty and lower-eyelid retraction surgery. You on the other hand, have a frauded picture with ugly alien eyes. Not to mention that at least my eyes have some color...


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Except, you're not a mogger, that's why people are relentlessly shitting on you here. If you were actually a mogger, you would've gotten a pass. You're an ape looking twink faggoty slave.







ah yes im the one who looks like an ape, ME


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> lmao this is cope at its finest. i have
> 
> Are you fucking serious? My eyes mog you to your third-world heritage and back, and to Hell and back at least ten times. I have negative canthal-tilted eyes, but they are fixable through my scheduled canthoplasty and lower-eyelid retraction surgery. You on the other hand, have a frauded picture with ugly alien eyes. Not to mention that at least my eyes have some color...
> View attachment 411371
> View attachment 411372


You coping with eyes. He mogs yours into oblivion.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Are you fucking serious? My eyes mog you to your third-world heritage and back, and to Hell and back at least ten times.











LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> You coping with eyes. He mogs yours into oblivion.


No he doesn't. You don't understand aesthetics. Like you legit don't. Go study the face ratios and angles first like an autist and then come here and judge who mogs who.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> No he doesn't. You don't understand aesthetics. Like you legit don't. Go study the face ratios and angles first like an autist and then come here and judge who mogs who.


LMAOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411382
> View attachment 411385
> 
> 
> LMAOOOOOOOOOO


Your canthal tilt is all you got. My eyes mog you in literally everything else


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> No he doesn't. You don't understand aesthetics. Like you legit don't. Go study the face ratios and angles first like an autist and then come here and judge who mogs who.


Ok, you can cope how much u want, wont discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


>


Dude you look D I S G U S T I N G!


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper Color, shape, orbital placement, lower eyelid support, and at least I can fraud a bit of hooding while squinting


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Your canthal tilt is all you got. My eyes mog you in literally everything else


youre coping SOOOO HARD. i ipd, es ratio, canthal tilt, lower lid, hooding, eyebrow shape and length... my eye area is better than yours in every single way
youre making me legit laugh irl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> lmao this is cope at its finest. i have
> 
> Are you fucking serious? My eyes mog you to your third-world heritage and back, and to Hell and back at least ten times. I have negative canthal-tilted eyes, but they are fixable through my scheduled canthoplasty and lower-eyelid retraction surgery. You on the other hand, have a frauded picture with ugly alien eyes. Not to mention that at least my eyes have some color...
> View attachment 411371
> View attachment 411372


both are subhuman next to chadafack's eyes


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

You have alien-shaped-colorless eyes with no under or upper eye support whatsoever. Your pic is also frauded to the max.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Ok, you can cope how much u want, wont discuss.


What discussion would I enter into with someone like you who doesn't have any knowledge. Like you ask me for advice all the time. You obviously don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> both are subhuman next to chadafack's eyes


Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411382
> View attachment 411385
> 
> 
> LMAOOOOOOOOOO



I’m too low IQ to know if this is serious or not...


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> Mogged
> View attachment 411395


bug eyes, not mogged


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> youre coping SOOOO HARD. i ipd, es ratio, canthal tilt, lower lid, hooding, eyebrow shape and length... my eye area is better than yours in every single way
> youre making me legit laugh irl


You just about barely mog my shitskin virgin cousin tbh


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> bug eyes, not mogged


You




Me


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> youre coping SOOOO HARD. i ipd, es ratio, canthal tilt, lower lid, hooding, eyebrow shape and length... my eye area is better than yours in every single way
> youre making me legit laugh irl


You’re frauding your canthal tilt HARDDDD


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> You just about barely mog my shitskin virgin cousin tbh
> View attachment 411398
> View attachment 411400


Vidya's chin is SOOO bad! Its really bad!


Introvertednarc said:


> You’re frauding your canthal tilt HARDDDD


And his eyes are so fucking dark around the rims.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> You’re frauding your canthal tilt HARDDDD


He's frauding in every fucking way! Picture quality, squinting....


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

lol rent free in so many subhumans, theyre literally camping in this thread


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> He's frauding in every fucking way! Picture quality, squinting....


and pulling his chin forward, and covering his peanut head.


Vidyacoper said:


> lol rent free in so many subhumans, theyre literally camping in this thread


People are calling you out and you can't tolerate the truth. That's what's going on.


----------



## trickortreat (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol rent free in so many subhumans, theyre literally camping in this thread


Ngl, once @christmasnight fixes his canthal tilt, he has the potential to mog yours out of existence. Your picture is heavily frauded too.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol rent free in so many subhumans, theyre literally camping in this thread


I NOSE MOG BTW


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> lmao this is cope at its finest. i have
> 
> Are you fucking serious? My eyes mog you to your third-world heritage and back, and to Hell and back at least ten times. I have negative canthal-tilted eyes, but they are fixable through my scheduled canthoplasty and lower-eyelid retraction surgery. You on the other hand, have a frauded picture with ugly alien eyes. Not to mention that at least my eyes have some color...
> View attachment 411371
> View attachment 411372


my eye area as a literal 4 year old mogs yours






Introvertednarc said:


> You just about barely mog my shitskin virgin cousin tbh
> View attachment 411398
> View attachment 411400


i see subhumanity runs in the family


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> my eye area as a literal 4 year old mogs yours
> View attachment 411412
> 
> 
> i see subhumanity runs in the family


You look like a fucking alien you narcy subhuman.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> You look like a fucking alien you narcy subhuman.


lolololol im dying
omg the classical "gay alien cope"


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> my eye area as a literal 4 year old mogs yours


Why are you posting your eyes from when you were 4 years old. Lets see more current ones like utterly dark eyes you posted earlier.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lolololol im dying
> omg the classical "gay alien cope"


Gay alien cope?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Why are you posting your eyes from when you were 4 years old. Lets see more current ones like utterly dark eyes you posted earlier.


to prove a point retard? why else autist


christmasnight said:


> Gay alien cope?
> View attachment 411415


youre coping hard because of ur nct. droopy eyelids are gross


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Elias De poot mogs all eye areas


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> to prove a point retard? why else autist


Prove them with current pics faggot! I wanna see recent pics like this one where you look disgusting:


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> my eye area as a literal 4 year old mogs yours
> View attachment 411412
> 
> 
> i see subhumanity runs in the family


Stfu I CAN ZAYNMAXX BUT YOU’LL NEVER COME CLOSE TO EVEN LOOKING A TINY BIT LIKE CHICO.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Prove them with current pics faggot! I wanna see recent pics like this one where you look disgusting:
> 
> View attachment 411417


im disgusting over for me


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> to prove a point retard? why else autist
> 
> youre coping hard because of ur nct. droopy eyelids are gross


*Fixable is the word. Your truly shitskin is incurable and the hair on my head alone mogs your ancestry of slaves


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> *Fixable is the word. Your truly shitskin is incurable and the hair on my head alone mogs your ancestry of slaves


do we really need to argue again? why are u doing this to urself lol. i kinda felt bad after i went to sleep yesterday...
lets just wrap this up please, my post:reaction ratio is suffering heavily by typing for pages and pages against u


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im disgusting over for me
> View attachment 411418


Stop saying the same shit. When you can't come up with anything 'witty' of nature, you decide to put photos of others which you are too fucking pussy to do yourself ugly negroid faggot. He has more potential than you could ever dream of.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im disgusting over for me


Yeah I know you are. That's why I am pushing you to post pics, but you won't because deep within the farthest reaches of your mind and soul you know that you are ugly and disgusting! You look like feces man. You look literally have the color of shit.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Yeah I know you are. That's why I am pushing you to post pics, but you won't because deep within the farthest reaches of your mind and soul you know that you are ugly and disgusting! You look like feces man. You look literally have the color of shit.


lol. the key insult youre using now is just talking about skin color. not surprised since one of the last things youve bought is skin bleaching equipment for before u rope
reminder: no skin color for ur FACE


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> do we really need to argue again? why are u doing this to urself lol. i kinda felt bad after i went to sleep yesterday...
> lets just wrap this up please, my post:reaction ratio is suffering heavily by typing for pages and pages against u


Lmao your post:reaction ratio has always suffered from arguing with literally anyone you can lay your hands on, you're making mine suffer in reality. Don't tell me that I'm wasting your time by the way because you've spent 66+ DAYS blabbering horseshit and arguing with literally everyone.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Lmao your post:reaction ratio has always suffered from arguing with literally anyone you can lay your hands on, you're making mine suffer in reality. Don't tell me that I'm wasting your time by the way because you've spent 66+ DAYS blabbering horseshit and arguing with literally everyone.


yours isnt as good as mine tho stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol. the key insult youre using now is just talking about skin color. not surprised since one of the last things youve bought is skin bleaching equipment for before u rope
> reminder: no skin color for ur FACE


FECES. FUCKING FECES. THAT'S WHAT YOU ARE. FECES. FECES. FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> do we really need to argue again? why are u doing this to urself lol. i kinda felt bad after i went to sleep yesterday...
> lets just wrap this up please, my post:reaction ratio is suffering heavily by typing for pages and pages against u


jfl can you link to other argument?
I need some reading material.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> FECES. FUCKING FECES. THAT'S WHAT YOU ARE. FECES. FECES. FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.FECES.
> View attachment 411429


ew wtf atleast add a spoiler, gross


SlavCelibate said:


> jfl can you link to other argument?
> I need some reading material.


LOL
https://looksmax.org/threads/vladimirmakarov-and-azzolecrusher-memorial-thread.141568/


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ew wtf atleast add a spoiler, gross


Why would I add a spoiler for your face?    Its ugly but not _that_ bad.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yours isnt as good as mine tho stop coping


You're pure cope right now: even your own username says it. Also, don't bring up skin color because your skin is such a darkened shit color that it prevents us from seeing your eyes properly.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> You're pure cope right now: even your own username says it. Also, don't bring up skin color because your skin is such a darkened shit color that it prevents us from seeing your eyes properly.


when did i bring up skin color in this thread??


wereqryan said:


> Why would I add a spoiler for your face?    Its ugly but not _that_ bad.


cope


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> when did i bring up skin color in this thread??
> 
> cope


Post an unfrauded side profile you subhuman. I want see your disgusting skull shape.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


>









Introvertednarc said:


> Post an unfrauded side profile you subhuman. I want see your disgusting skull shape.


only if u promise not to bully or dox


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> when did i bring up skin color in this thread??
> 
> cope


So now you can't even read what you write yourself. Explains a lot.

You were literally calling me a 'shit skin' every chance you got. Look at yourself first, narcy faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411435


Not only are you a poop colored ape slave, you're also a faggot!  Like you're so bad that I feel the need to pray for you. Damn you're making a theist out of an nonbeliever.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> So now you can't even read what you write yourself. Explains a lot.
> 
> You were literally calling me a 'shit skin' every chance you got. Look at yourself first, narcy faggot.


i called u a shitskin once in the other thread lol


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> You were literally calling me a 'shit skin' every chance you got. Look at yourself first, narcy faggot.


He can dish it but he can't take it. Typical of a LARPing faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

I don't know how you think you mog ANYONE when you don't have hair to boast about, or a skin color to brag about. This is a signal to instantaneously rope.


Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411435
> 
> 
> only if u promise not to bully or dox


His point wasn't for humour you low IQ negroid faggot.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> He can dish it but he can't take it. Typical of a LARPing faggot.


what exactly am i larping as?


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411435
> 
> 
> only if u promise not to bully or dox


Hand on heart, I solemnly swear that I won’t.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> I don't know how you think you mog ANYONE when you don't have hair to boast about, or a skin color to brag about. This is a signal to instantaneously rope.
> 
> His point wasn't for humour you low IQ negroid faggot.


bro. idk how ur bringing up skin color u street shtiter.




did u forget about what u look like before typing?
ur too subhuman to even interact with me, shut the fuck up


----------



## GarixTheChad (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Hand on heart, I solemnly swear that I won’t.
> View attachment 411439


ok:


Spoiler: UNFRAUDED


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> bro. idk how ur bringing up skin color u street shtiter.
> View attachment 411441
> 
> did u forget about what u look like before typing?
> ur too subhuman to even interact with me, shut the fuck up


Know your place you fucking slave. I'm literally talking to a subhuman negroid who has an ancestry of slavery binded to his existence, and you're telling me that I'm too subhuman to interact with you? Think before you speak you low IQ, 5'2 frameass.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Know your place you fucking slave. I'm literally talking to a subhuman negroid who has an ancestry of slavery binded to his existence, and you're telling me that I'm too subhuman to interact with you? Think before you speak you low IQ, 5'2 frameass.


What’s your height?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what exactly am i larping as?


You are desperately trying to convince others that you're good looking and have potential. 

But the reality is that you don't. 

You need a lot of osteotomies to fix your downward maxillary growth and severely recessed chin. You need to correct your utterly dark eye rim area. You need skull augmentation and reshaping. You are too dark and need to be lighter. You look like a framelet with a twink neck. You need to train hard, but even then I'm not sure you'd see adequate gains given how thin and small your frame is.

You have too much to fix. Its over.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Know your place you fucking slave. I'm literally talking to a subhuman negroid who has an ancestry of slavery binded to his existence, and you're telling me that I'm too subhuman to interact with you? Think before you speak you low IQ, 5'2 frameass.


india was colonized by england for 400+ years. youre projecting HARD
yes ur wayyy too subhuman to talk to me, cant believe youre even typing anymore LOL


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> What’s your height?


5'8


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> You are desperately trying to convince others that you're good looking and have potential.
> 
> But the reality is that you don't.
> 
> ...


keep writing essays son


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)

9 pages


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> 9 pages


It will be a lot more


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 17, 2020)

vidya looks good

toth looks decent


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> It will be a lot more


nah it wont tbh, think im just gonna stop here, too ruthless at this point


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> vidya looks good


*CookiesAndCream*
View profile
Trainee
Joined Friday at 7:54 PM


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> india was colonized by england for 400+ years. youre projecting HARD



200 years. Get your facts right. 

Oh BTW, there's THIS:
















Vidyacoper said:


> too ruthless at this point


Aww... can't take it?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> 200 years. Get your facts right.
> 
> Oh BTW, there's THIS:
> View attachment 411458
> ...


ok. indians were slaves for 200+ years, thats way better than 400. im not even using it as an insult or anything just mentioning how youre being a hypocrite. i dont care at this point, i understand i hurt your feelings and you might be upset so i think ill let you calm down now


wereqryan said:


> Aww... can't take it?


i was saying IM being too ruthless at this point


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> *i dont care at this point*, i understand i hurt your feelings and you might be upset so i think ill let you calm down now


You mean you're disengaging because you're being relentlessly attacked by a pack of wolves?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> *Shut the fuck up you androgynous beanskulled low prenatal T twink nigger. Your gonial angle is subhuman, everything about you screams deformity and bad development. I am stopping here because there's no point in talking to a coon who hides from reality and cannot accept facts as they are. Continue living in your balding fantasy of men stroking your cock, continue your 66+ day journey and you will forever rot on this site.
> 
> 
> I'm out.*











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Buddy you just got ass raped!


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> lmao this is cope at its finest. i have
> 
> Are you fucking serious? My eyes mog you to your third-world heritage and back, and to Hell and back at least ten times. I have negative canthal-tilted eyes, but they are fixable through my scheduled canthoplasty and lower-eyelid retraction surgery. You on the other hand, have a frauded picture with ugly alien eyes. Not to mention that at least my eyes have some color...
> View attachment 411371
> View attachment 411372


He gigamogs your eyes wut are you talking about


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ok. indians were slaves for 200+ years, thats way better than 400. im not even using it as an insult or anything just mentioning how youre being a hypocrite. i dont care at this point, i understand i hurt your feelings and you might be upset so i think ill let you calm down now
> 
> i was saying IM being too ruthless at this point





Vidyacoper said:


> ok. indians were slaves for 200+ years, thats way better than 400. im not even using it as an insult or anything just mentioning how youre being a hypocrite. i dont care at this point, i understand i hurt your feelings and you might be upset so i think ill let you calm down now
> 
> i was saying IM being too ruthless at this point


What do you mean you’re being ruthless? You’ve literally been writing passive, low t, beta bitch replies this whole thread.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Today at 2:49 PM


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> What do you mean you’re being ruthless? You’ve literally been writing passive, low t, beta bitch replies this whole thread.


He's LITERALLY recoiling at our criticisms and roasts. He backs off everytime we ask him for a pic and he thinks that he's "ruthless". HAHAHAH. Typical thoughts of a 50 IQ low consciousness ape brain.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> He's LITERALLY recoiling at our criticisms and roasts. He backs off everytime we ask him for a pic and he thinks that he's "ruthless". HAHAHAH. Typical thoughts of a 50 IQ low consciousness ape brain.


Bruh may be not everyone wants to post here full face.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Back in chains you go!


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (May 17, 2020)

1 nigger and 1 twink, none


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> If it really is him he is either crippled, has something wrong with his brain or is just really fucking autistic.


Probably small dick


----------



## trickortreat (May 17, 2020)

trickortreat said:


> Ngl, once @christmasnight fixes his canthal tilt, he has the potential to mog yours out of existence. Your picture is heavily frauded too.


@Vidyacoper you consistently ignored me showing off your true colors. Go read a book or enhance your knowledge because you are truly the embodiment or ignorance and passivity.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

This thread has got so personal jheez @Vidyacoper did you insult every one of these guys mothers or something


----------



## trickortreat (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> This thread has got so personal jheez @Vidyacoper did you insult every one of these guys mothers or something


He has apparently insulted many, many people in his existence on this forum.
https://looksmax.org/threads/damn-w...e-finally-stopped-drinking-chicos-cum.132367/https://looksmax.org/threads/fuarkk-i-wasted-so-many-hours-arguing-with-vidyacoper.127559/https://looksmax.org/threads/vidyacoper-you-are-making-me-angryyyyyyyyyyyy-be-careful.136795/https://looksmax.org/threads/hi-my-names-vidyacoper-and-i-love-my-life.137231/https://looksmax.org/threads/the-destruction-of-the-self-hating-ethnic-rat-vidyacoper.127357/page-2If he isn't consistently talking bad about people, he is posting pictures of others. I side with those against him, and rightfully so.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> This thread has got so personal jheez @Vidyacoper did you insult every one of these guys mothers or something


He's a horrible person. He viciously insults and attacks people.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

trickortreat said:


> He has apparently insulted many, many people in his existence on this forum.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/damn-w...e-finally-stopped-drinking-chicos-cum.132367/https://looksmax.org/threads/fuarkk-i-wasted-so-many-hours-arguing-with-vidyacoper.127559/https://looksmax.org/threads/vidyacoper-you-are-making-me-angryyyyyyyyyyyy-be-careful.136795/https://looksmax.org/threads/hi-my-names-vidyacoper-and-i-love-my-life.137231/https://looksmax.org/threads/the-destruction-of-the-self-hating-ethnic-rat-vidyacoper.127357/page-2If he isn't consistently talking bad about people, he is posting pictures of others. I side with those against him, and rightfully so.


That's why you should make friends and not enemies folks!


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)

literally 4 indians vs 1 black person


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> literally 4 indians vs 1 black person


4 indians + 1 white person vs 1 black


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> 4 indians + 1 white person vs 1 black


y do u care


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> y do u care


What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> literally 4 indians vs 1 black person


Our ethnic background doesn't invalidate our criticisms. VIdyacoper is ... coping.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> What do you mean?


u wrote like 20 responses to this guy u don't know


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 411141


Okay, after this picture I voted for vidya.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

Newone said:


> Okay, after this picture I voted for vidya.


o iyi görünüyor


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> o iyi görünüyor


Yok igrenc
Transvestit


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

Newone said:


> Yok igrenc
> Transvestit


hahahahahah çok komikmiş


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Our ethnic background doesn't invalidate our criticisms. VIdyacoper is ... coping.


*White worshiping Eugenicist Curry Scum*


wereqryan said:


> He's a horrible person. He viciously insults and attacks people.


i WANTED TO STOP
i really did
but when you keep coming back and calling me an ape slave and thigns like that
i just cant hold myself back


BouncyFunction said:


> This thread has got so personal jheez @Vidyacoper did you insult every one of these guys mothers or something





trickortreat said:


> He has apparently insulted many, many people in his existence on this forum.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/damn-w...e-finally-stopped-drinking-chicos-cum.132367/https://looksmax.org/threads/fuarkk-i-wasted-so-many-hours-arguing-with-vidyacoper.127559/https://looksmax.org/threads/vidyacoper-you-are-making-me-angryyyyyyyyyyyy-be-careful.136795/https://looksmax.org/threads/hi-my-names-vidyacoper-and-i-love-my-life.137231/https://looksmax.org/threads/the-destruction-of-the-self-hating-ethnic-rat-vidyacoper.127357/page-2If he isn't consistently talking bad about people, he is posting pictures of others. I side with those against him, and rightfully so.





wereqryan said:


> He's a horrible person. He viciously insults and attacks people.


maybe i should stop.. ive been too toxic. im sorry to everyone ive insulted and wronged
from now im reforming, lets just be nice to each other from now on


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i WANTED TO STOP
> i really did
> but when you keep coming back and calling me an ape slave and thigns like that
> i just cant hold myself back


I'm not just talking about this thread or one or two other threads. You have a major history of insulting and degrading your fellow brothers, and for what? For a wee bit of dopamine and that too built upon the false idea that you're better than your brothers when you're actually not? 


Vidyacoper said:


> maybe i should stop.. ive been too toxic. im sorry to everyone ive insulted and wronged
> from now im reforming, lets just be nice to each other from now on


Oh so now you want to back off when you've been given a strong and bitter dose of your own medicine? LOL. Yeah, you should reform. You need to be a better person.
The truth is that you don't get any validation in real life as a black minority in anglo-saxon land. You get mogged to hell, so you "get your fill" in this forum at the expense of your brothers.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> I'm not just talking about this thread or one or two other threads. You have a major history of insulting and degrading your fellow brothers, and for what? For a wee bit of dopamine and that too built upon the false idea that you're better than your brothers when you're actually not?


youre right tbh, ive been doing this for too long. its time to finally change. wrong about that last part tho ngl


wereqryan said:


> Oh so now you want to back off when you've been given a strong and bitter dose of your own medicine? LOL. Yeah, you should reform. You need to be a better person.


no lol, you guys are all saying that im a bully and ive just been insulting people. idk i felt like it was the other way, but i guess i might have started it all. im just going to leave it here tbh


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> wrong about that last part tho ngl


Still deluded! Shameful, not gonna lie. The truth is that you don't get any validation in real life as a black minority in anglo-saxon land. You get mogged to hell, so you "get your fill" in this forum at the expense of your brothers. 



Vidyacoper said:


> idk i felt like it was the other way, but i guess i might have started it all. im just going to leave it here tbh


Yeah it got turned around the other way after we got fed up with your degrading and mistreating us. The fault lies squarely with you.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Still deluded! Shameful, not gonna lie. The truth is that you don't get any validation in real life as a black minority in anglo-saxon land. You get mogged to hell, so you "get your fill" in this forum at the expense of your brothers.


i live in london which is very diverse, and maybe ur right tbh, because of quarantine i havent been getting flirter with as much since school is closed. maybe thats a good explanation tbh tbh ngl


wereqryan said:


> Yeah it got turned around the other way after we got fed up with your degrading and mistreating us. The fault lies squarely with you.


lol no, it was more like constant striking back from each side. but yeah it did all start with me at the VERY BEGINNING. for example when me and you had our argument of chico vs that random nfl player, and i started calling u a retard in the midst of it. BUT, you did start this CURRENT one when you said it was over for me and called me an ape subhuman in the other one, at the same time as i was alluding to us potentially being friends. but all that matters is we went too far with all of this. pages and pages of insulting each other.
im sorry, tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper
Show ur front


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i live in london which is very diverse, and maybe ur right tbh, because of quarantine i havent been getting flirter with as much since school is closed.


Flirted with?? AHHAHAHAH! You're a subhuman genetic dirt and a deadend born from literal apes. Even if you procreate by mistake your spawns will curse you for inheriting any part of your subhuman genetics.


Vidyacoper said:


> im sorry, tbh


Nah you're not sorry. You need to be properly humbled by life. And you will be sorry one day, when you have been beaten into complete submission by hardship and adversity.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i live in london which is very diverse, and maybe ur right tbh, because of quarantine i havent been getting flirter with as much since school is closed. maybe thats a good explanation tbh tbh ngl
> 
> lol no, it was more like constant striking back from each side. but yeah it did all start with me at the VERY BEGINNING. for example when me and you had our argument of chico vs that random nfl player, and i started calling u a retard in the midst of it. BUT, you did start this CURRENT one when you said it was over for me and called me an ape subhuman in the other one, at the same time as i was alluding to us potentially being friends. but all that matters is we went too far with all of this. pages and pages of insulting each other.
> im sorry, tbh


Guess what, the cashier at tesco mid20s high tier becky told i have beautiful hair and touched it in front of a fucking crowd insane dopamine rush i am a legit compliment magnet


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Flirted with?? AHHAHAHAH! You're a subhuman genetic dirt and a deadend born from literal apes. Even if you procreate by mistake your spawns will curse you for inheriting any part of your subhuman genetics.
> 
> Nah you're not sorry. You need to be properly humbled by life. And you will be sorry one day, when you have been beaten into complete submission by hardship and adversity.


ive reformed. im no longer toxic so i will just say once again im sorry. i hope u can feel the same way


toth77 said:


> Guess what, the cashier at tesco mid20s high tier becky told i have beautiful hair and touched it in front of a fucking crowd insane dopamine rush i am a legit compliment magnet


ngl i wish i had curly hair just like yours, im sorry for being toxic earlier, i hope we can put aside our differences


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ive reformed. im no longer toxic so i will just say once again im sorry. i hope u can feel the same way


I love it when a nigger has been scourged, beaten and shown his rightful place at the bottom.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> I love it when a nigger has been scourged, beaten and shown his rightful place at the bottom.


im reformed.. im reformed im reformed. yes im not toxic anymore..


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

It was my idea for a mogging battle but what a shit thread tbh


----------



## Disabledcel (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> It was my idea for a mogging battle but what a shit thread tbh


Sorry lol I knew how much potential it had and snatched it jfl


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> I love it when a nigger has been scourged, beaten and shown his rightful place at the bottom.


yeah nevermind everything ive said. i just cant resist that same primal urge to keep you down and put you in your place. you 2psl curry reject.
i cant believe youre still typing when you look like this

















what i said earlier about being reformed was to save me from a guilty conscious, but i realise theres no reason to feel regret or guilt if all of my desires are true. i shouldnt take back me telling you to kill yourself already because youre a fat waste of oxygen and resources, youre ldaring and just being a complete and total subhuman, a waste of space. you should literally kill yourself already. you said you would but youre too much of a no balls coward little bitch to go through with it, never in the rest of your shitty life would you possibly be loved, with your looks you would be rejected even by the most expensive escorts, youve already made up your mind on ending your shitty disgusting horrid mistake of a life yet you're still here, why? 
kill yourself already


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> Sorry lol I knew how much potential it had and snatched it jfl


these autists made 10 pages of shitpost


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yeah nevermind everything ive said. i just cant resist that same primal urge to keep you down and put you in your place. you 2psl curry reject.


Yeah I knew a 50 IQ low sentient, low consciousness ape like you couldn't resist getting back into this. I was right. You ARE incapable of reform and progress because you are so very very primitive! You're a primitve poop skinned ape! APE!! APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!


Vidyacoper said:


> i cant believe youre still typing when you look like this


I can't believe that YOU'RE still typing. Why are YOU typing? WHY?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 17, 2020)

Fucking abomination of a thread that shouldve ended 9 pages ago


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Yeah I knew a 50 IQ low sentient, low consciousness ape like you couldn't resist getting back into this. I was right. You ARE incapable of reform and progress because you are so very very primitive! You're a primitve poop skinned ape! APE!! APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!APE!!
> 
> I can't believe that YOU'RE still typing. Why are YOU typing? WHY?


seriously. kill yourself. im trying to save you from a long disgusting gross life of suffering and helping you escape


----------



## reptiles (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> they both have a long midface and downward growth
> @Vidyacoper has a better ramus and gonial angle but @toth77 mogs irl





Their both decent most people in Amy population have down wards growth but I have a nord European fetish so I will go with teh dude who looks the most whitest


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im trying to save you from a long disgusting gross life of suffering and helping you escape


Such delusion! Please try even just a little bit to save yourself first! You're a poopskin ape.


----------



## reptiles (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Its me you fuckin dick head here the proof nibba





Legit giga chad


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Such delusion! Please try even just a little bit to save yourself first! You're a poopskin ape.
> View attachment 411631


youre projecting your insecurity about your skin color sooo hard, its literally pathetic





your skin color is the least of your worries. its all the ways your face went wrong. you were DESTINED to be a disgusting subhuman, how do you cope? your parents are probably just as ugly as you are, genetics tend to come in packages as can be seen from all the different parts of your face that are equally subhuman, the poor sexual selection of boht of your parents who are just as equally genetic trash as you are, resulted in the likelihood of genetic combination making another disgusting mistake, YOU.
It literally NEVER BEGAN for you, kill yourself


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> View attachment 411633
> 
> No amount of crying will fix your poop skin. You are God's dark and diseased excrement.


projecting more and harder. over for you
take a look at your shitty face since im SURE you avoid looking in the mirror, right?




absolutely horrid, youre literally bottom of the barrel trash. 

rope already, tie your noose and end it, youre disgusting and unlovable


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> genetics tend to come in packages as can be seen from all the different parts of your face that are equally subhuman


Dude you literally look like a slave or refugee. I dunno what you're talking about.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> *maybe i should stop.. ive been too toxic. im sorry to everyone ive insulted and wronged
> from now im reforming, lets just be nice to each other from now on*


*Lmao you’re a pussy ass bitch. Get on finasteride before you lose the little hair that you have covering your disgusting peanut skull. Until then keep that beanie on! Nobody deserves to be visually assaulted by your subhuman skull. Actually pretty considerate of you to be wearing it indoors tbh, good job.*


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *Lmao you’re a pussy ass bitch. Get on finasteride before you lose the little hair that you have covering your disgusting peanut skull. Until then keep that beanie on! Nobody deserves to be visually assaulted by your subhuman skull. Actually pretty considerate of you to be wearing it indoors tbh, good job.*


shut the fuck up subhuman, you have the skull and recession + downward growth of a 9 year old girl who's mouthbreathed from the womb
literally zero signs of dimorphism in your face, quit typing to me u recessed feminine subhuman




crouzon tier orbitals, fucking disgusting


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> downward growth of a 9 year old girl who's mouthbreathed from the womb
> literally zero signs of dimorphism in your face,


You projecting your face's description onto others now? Damn what a retard!


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> You projecting your face's description onto others now? Damn what a retard!


why havent you logged out and killed yourself yet? im surprised youre still active watching this thread like a little baby. 
youre literally the ugliest user online right now




tie your noose already u waste of oxygen




heres a guide incase youre too fucking stupid, your face has extremely low perceived intelligence so im just watching out for u incase


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> why havent you logged out and killed yourself yet? im surprised youre still active watching this thread like a little baby.
> youre literally the ugliest user online right now
> View attachment 411738
> 
> ...


He IQ and face mogs you to oblivion, keep coping.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> why havent you logged out and killed yourself yet? im surprised youre still active watching this thread like a little baby.
> youre literally the ugliest user online right now
> View attachment 411738
> 
> ...


The same shitpost copypasta again and again. You retard primitive peanut-sized ape brain can't come up with anything new can it?
I'm not gonna rope that easily. I'm not going to give you respite from my roasting.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> The same shitpost copypasta again and again. You retard primitive peanut-sized ape brain can't come up with anything new can it?
> I'm not gonna rope that easily. I'm not going to give you respite from my roasting.


all i need to do is post your ugly face and tell you to kill yourself, so thats all im going to waste my time wiht. youve mentioned yourself thats your plan
youre literally just lay down and rotting waiting for ur money and resources to wait out so u can finally rope, youre a fucking waste
a subhuman waste


Introvertednarc said:


> He IQ and face mogs you to oblivion, keep coping.


shut up already retard. youre probably the most delusional user on this thread right now lol. you think your mediocre nose that hooks slightly over the rest of ur face due to ur disgusting recession makes u better looking than anyone else. 
Nope, your orbitals are the worst ive ever seen, you have eyes similar to that of a deer caught in headlights
quit typing already u subhuman, save up for ur lefort 15 and then come back and lick ur boyfriends' asses more for your reactions


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> shut up already retard. youre probably the most delusional user on this thread right now lol.


More projection! This guy is unbelievable! Should've been aborted at birth.
You deserve a lobotomy and a neutering. Then some torture.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> More projection! This guy is unbelievable! Should've been aborted at birth.
> You deserve a lobotomy and a neutering. Then some torture.


cant even respond to the stuff that was typed at you because youre scared to face it
face your subhumanity and kill yourself already


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> all i need to do is post your ugly face and tell you to kill yourself, so thats all im going to waste my time wiht. youve mentioned yourself thats your plan
> youre literally just lay down and rotting waiting for ur money and resources to wait out so u can finally rope, youre a fucking waste
> a subhuman waste
> 
> ...


‘Hooks slightly’







If my nose hooks slightly then you have a full on Jew beak. Keep pulling your chin forward you recessed Jew faggot.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> all i need to do is post your ugly face and tell you to kill yourself, so thats all im going to waste my time wiht. youve mentioned yourself thats your plan
> youre literally just lay down and rotting waiting for ur money and resources to wait out so u can finally rope, youre a fucking waste
> a subhuman waste
> 
> ...


Weren't u reformed or smth?


----------



## trickortreat (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cant even respond to the stuff that was typed at you because youre scared to face it
> face your subhumanity and kill yourself already


How old are you? 15? 16?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> ‘Hooks slightly’
> View attachment 411754
> View attachment 411755
> 
> If my nose hooks slightly then you have a full on Jew beak. Keep pulling your chin forward you recessed Jew faggot.


angle frauded




your nose is dead average. stop coping and delusionally bragging


toth77 said:


> Weren't u reformed or smth?


cant u read the thread and the posts in it?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cant even respond to the stuff that was typed at you because youre scared to face it
> face your subhumanity and kill yourself already


KYS KYS KYS!!! RREEEEE RREEEEE REEEEE!

*Translation*: PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK! PLEASE STOP I'VE HAD ENOUGH! PLEASE STOP HURTING ME.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> angle frauded
> View attachment 411759
> 
> your nose is dead average. stop coping and delusionally bragging
> ...


Yes i can but u are an inferior slave man u should just take it and go on i mean im sorry but thats your duty


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> KYS KYS KYS!!! RREEEEE RREEEEE REEEEE!
> 
> *Translation*: PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK! PLEASE STOP I'VE HAD ENOUGH! PLEASE STOP HURTING ME.
> 
> View attachment 411760


the reason im telling you to kill yourself is because you yourself said you would. knowing youre already so close to what you should be doing and whats right im pushing you for it




fucking over, gross 🤢 


toth77 said:


> Yes i can but u are an inferior slave man u should just take it and go on i mean im sorry but thats your duty







yeah youre totally superior to me, fag


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> angle frauded
> View attachment 411759
> 
> your nose is dead average. stop coping and delusionally bragging
> ...


How can you angle fraud nose??? My nose is perfectly straight and above average. Keep coping with your Jew nose you Somali kike.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> the reason im telling you to kill yourself is because you yourself said you would. knowing youre already so close to what you should be doing and whats right im pushing you for it
> View attachment 411763
> 
> fucking over, gross 🤢
> ...


U are being a really bad slave, u will be traded to another owner for 2 dollars if u dont change attitude


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> fucking over, gross 🤢


You know what's gross? Having a skin tone that looks like feces and looking like a slave ape refugee.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> ‘Hooks slightly’
> View attachment 411754
> View attachment 411755
> 
> If my nose hooks slightly then you have a full on Jew beak. Keep pulling your chin forward you recessed Jew faggot.


Beard frauding 
We can’t know who mogs until the beard is shaved


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Keep coping with your Jew nose you Somali kike.


His nose is totally feminine.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 411141





Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411765
> 
> yeah youre totally superior to me, fag


wtf i thought roasties weren't allowed on this forum


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> wtf i thought roasties weren't allowed on this forum


Kys nigger


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> You know what's gross? Having a skin tone that looks like feces and looking like a slave ape refugee.


projecting your skin tone insecurity, literally pathetic and sad. jfl i almost forgot how your last wish before killing yourself was to "just look white" so you bought a skin bleaching kit 😂 😂 😂


toth77 said:


> U are being a really bad slave, u will be traded to another owner for 2 dollars if u dont change attitude







🤢
so subhuman


Introvertednarc said:


> How can you angle fraud nose??? My nose is perfectly straight and above average. Keep coping with your Jew nose you Somali kike.


youre angle frauding hard, not just for ur nose




meanwhile in neutral positioning and normal angle
literally over


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> projecting your skin tone insecurity, literally pathetic and sad. jfl i almost forgot how your last wish before killing yourself was to "just look white" so you bought a skin bleaching kit 😂 😂 😂
> 
> View attachment 411782
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i almost forgot how your last wish before killing yourself was to "just look white" so you bought a skin bleaching kit 😂 😂 😂


And your wish is to look like Chico who is also white. Ughh.. this delusion! Blacks have really low levels of consciousness and awareness. They are really primitive.  God's excrement.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 411788


aww, dont have anything to say back?




did you honestly believe i wanted your 40 year old man tier hairline and jew hair?
fuck your picture's making my stomach sick, how could you even have the balls to post it? URHGH


wereqryan said:


> And your wish is to look like Chico who is also white. Ughh.. this delusion! Blacks have really low levels of consciousness and awareness. They are really primitive.  God's excrement.


i want to have the soft features and skull development of someone who happens to be white so i can look good
meanwhile, youre so desperate and insecure that all you care about is making your skin tone lighter, so that you can kill yourself and be happy because all you want is to look white with ur skin tone
so fucking pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> fuck your picture's making my stomach sick, how could you even have the balls to post it? URHGH


You will NEVER get to his level. You would have to reincarnate a thousand times to reach his looks.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> aww, dont have anything to say back?
> View attachment 411790
> 
> did you honestly believe i wanted your 40 year old man tier hairline and jew hair?
> fuck your picture's making my stomach sick, how could you even have the balls to post it? URHGH


BBC NEWS: Emotional stupid nigger gets destroyed on looksmax, ends in suicide


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> BBC NEWS: Emotional stupid nigger gets destroyed on looksmax, ends in suicide







faggot tranny gets anally raped, decides to rope


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> projecting your skin tone insecurity, literally pathetic and sad. jfl i almost forgot how your last wish before killing yourself was to "just look white" so you bought a skin bleaching kit 😂 😂 😂
> 
> View attachment 411782
> 
> ...










It’s over for peanut skulled, chin frauding, prematurely balding, Jew nosed Somali kikes


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411795
> 
> faggot tranny gets anally raped, decides to rope


This is exactly why u were slaves man if u arent forced u cant respect ur superiors


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> faggot tranny gets anally raped, decides to rope


You calling others a faggot when you literally do this everyday:






Seriously, your projection and delusion levels are INSANE!


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Hahahaha im caging hard, i thought battle is finished and its peaceful now but few words and they started fighting again and another 2 pages


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 411793
> View attachment 411794
> 
> It’s over for peanut skulled, chin frauding, prematurely balding, Jew nosed Somali kikes


Thank you for posting this. His insecurities are crystal clear before our eyes. He barely gets any validation, dignity or acceptance so he takes it out here to feel better about himself.
Saving this screenshot.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 411793
> View attachment 411794
> 
> It’s over for peanut skulled, chin frauding, prematurely balding, Jew nosed Somali kikes


over for me
ill never look like this






toth77 said:


> This is exactly why u were slaves man if u arent forced u cant respect ur superiors







youre not superior to anyone or any thing, you look like a faggot with infantile baby suckling lips, droopy gross eyes and so many other disgusting features


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> This is exactly why u were slaves man if u arent forced u cant respect ur superiors


Blacks have no sense of dignity or respect for others. They are so low on the evolutionary ladder that they must be beaten and policed into acting civlized.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Blacks have no sense of dignity or respect for others. They are so low on the evolutionary ladder that they must be beaten and policed into acting civlized.


your insecurities about your skin color and race are showing through you might wanna tone it down


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Thank you for posting this. His insecurities are crystal clear before our eyes. He barely gets any validation, dignity or acceptance so he takes it out here to feel better about himself.
> Saving this screenshot.


He’s definitely started balding aggressively already, otherwise he wouldn’t be wearing a beanie indoors, other than to hide his disgusting dolichocephalic skull


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Blacks have no sense of dignity or respect for others. They are so low on the evolutionary ladder that they must be beaten and policed into acting civlized.


Exactly, amen


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> you might wanna tone it down


I'm not giving you a break. Excrement like you don't deserve a break. They deserve to be massacred and kept under the boots of their superiors.


Introvertednarc said:


> He’s definitely started balding aggressively already, otherwise he wouldn’t be wearing a beanie indoors, other than to hide his disgusting dolichocephalic skull


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> I'm not giving you a break. Excrement like you don't deserve a break. They deserve to be massacred and kept under the boots of their superiors.


your obsession with your skin tone and hate for anything colored dark is sad, your hate for yourself because of it is the most pathetic and unhealthy part of it


wereqryan said:


> I just want to look whiter for myself. I don't care if it looks unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 383241
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> your obsession with your skin tone and hate for anything colored dark is sad, your hate for yourself because of it is the most pathetic and unhealthy part of it


At least I can aspire to be white given my fair tone. You? You can never hope to get close to Chico no matter how many osteotomies you get. You are God's excrement and have no right aspire for anything higher than being an excrement.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> At least I can aspire to be white given my fair tone.


sad and delusional, once again not understanding your skin tone isnt why youre a ldaring truecel whose never held a girls hand
spoiler - its because you look like this:




your face is comically disgusting lol, brutal blackpill: when i first saw you post your face i felt sorry but more so instantly lost respect i had for u when u were arguing with me and mentioning valid points. my brain instantly recognized you as a subhuman with trash genetics and placed you accordingly so


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

*blackcel rapes this white twink fag and then twink confesses on news like this:*






*end of discussion.*


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> sad and delusional





Vidyacoper said:


> your face is comically disgusting lol, brutal blackpill: when i first saw you post your face i felt sorry but more so instantly lost respect i had for u when u were arguing with me and mentioning valid points. my brain instantly recognized you as a subhuman with trash genetics and placed you accordingly so


Stop talking about yourself dammit! Stop this retarded projection! You're making yourself look even worse! Stop this you slave! Stop this ape level thinking.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Stop talking about yourself dammit! Stop this retarded projection! You're making yourself look even worse! Stop this you slave! Stop this ape level thinking.


youre coping by telling yourself it couldnt possibly be accurate about you, fucking pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Fucking APE!


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Will this thread hit 1000?
Like my post if you think so.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Will this thread hit 1000?
> Like my post if you think so.


karma whore.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

You're both a twink pencil-necked framelet manlet AND a poop-skinned APE! What an irresistible combo!    Go make that Grindr profile NOW!


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> karma whore.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> youre coping by telling yourself it couldnt possibly be accurate about you, fucking pathetic


Just drink bleach and die already,you self-hating balding Somali peanut-skulled, Jew nosed, perma-virgin. No woman will ever fuck you let alone ‘suck your dick and look into your eyes with lust’. Your fantasies will never come true because you are so disgustingly hideous.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> View attachment 411843
> 
> 
> Fucking APE!


barrett tier





MEANWHILE:





god i cant believe youre even comparing yourself to me
do you not understand how ugly you are?
do you feel contempt for yourself and your parents when you look in the mirror? or more probably do you avoid looking in the mirror altogether? serious question


Introvertednarc said:


> Just drink bleach and die already,you self-hating balding Somali peanut-skulled, Jew nosed, perma-virgin. No woman will ever fuck you let alone ‘suck your dick and look into your eyes with lust’. Your fantasies will never come true because you are so disgustingly hideous.
> View attachment 411855
> View attachment 411856


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> barrett tier
> View attachment 411849
> 
> 
> ...


I think ur a larping troll tbh, there is no way u are delusion enough to believe u are barrett tier


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411859


He looks much better than you. He has a stronger brow ridge, and nasal bridge. His skull is good; much better than yours. Lower third is about the same, maybe a bit better because he doesn't have coon lips like you. And lastly, he has hair unlike you. His coloring is much better too. Doesn't look like fecal excrement.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> I think ur a larping troll tbh, there is no way u are delusion enough to believe u are barrett tier
> View attachment 411865







lolol

im hated by more than half of the userbase, surprised im even winning the poll tbh when so many voted for this norwooding transsexual out of a dislike for me















these are the disgusting subhuman genetic mistakes who are daring to stand up against me and type to me rn
youre all embarrassing yourselves so hard, not to mention feeding my ego too


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

Toth keeps polarizing its hilarious


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411867
> 
> lolol
> 
> ...


U actually have delusional disorder i think, get diagnosed


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> not to mention feeding my ego too


This is delusion. You look like a slave refugee. You just can't come to terms with your subhumanity can you? Are you blackpilled or bluepilled?


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> Toth keeps polarizing its hilarious


What does thay mean


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> What does thay mean


That literally 2 recent posts about you have several K views and hundreds of replies


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> He looks much better than you. He has a stronger brow ridge, and nasal bridge. His skull is good; much better than yours. Lower third is about the same, maybe a bit better because he doesn't have coon lips like you. And lastly, he has hair unlike you. His coloring is much better too. Doesn't look like fecal excrement.


vidyacoper maxilla mogs tbh


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> That literally 2 recent posts about you have several K views and hundreds of replies


Yea its crazy tbh lol


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411867
> 
> lolol
> 
> ...


You don’t even have an ego, you’re just pretending not to be hurt by all the vicious abuse you’ve suffered today. How can a lightbulb skulled, kike-nosed, Somali inbred balding faggot like you even live with yourself? It’s truly mind boggling. You must be self harming everyday.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> You don’t even have an ego, you’re just pretending not to be hurt by all the vicious abuse you’ve suffered today. How can a lightbulb skulled, kike-nosed, Somali inbred balding faggot like you even live with yourself? It’s truly mind boggling. You must be self harming everyday.
> View attachment 411879
> View attachment 411880











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (May 17, 2020)

@toth77 mogs because he's tall and not a nigger


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> vidyacoper maxilla mogs tbh


My maxilla is not as downward projected as his. His mouth is severely prognathic like that of an ape!


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> My maxilla is not as downward projected as his. His mouth is severely prognathic like that of an ape!
> 
> View attachment 411884


i forward growth mog u to the next universe, are u actually autistic?
also jfl at your projection LOOOOL
i can see your shitty disgusting undereye hollowness in that pic, to think YOU were trying to make fun of me for it


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Honestly guys we should lock this thread, we bullied him so much i actually fear he is gonna end up roping and i dont want to be responsible even if he is a worthless negro


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)

13 pages why did it go this far


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> My maxilla is not as downward projected as his. His mouth is severely prognathic like that of an ape!
> 
> View attachment 411884


i was talking about toth77 vs vidya coper debate. also he mogs you brutally sorry bro


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> 13 pages why did it go this far


it will be 20 at least


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Honestly guys we should lock this thread, we bullied him so much i actually fear he is gonna end up roping and i dont want to be responsible even if he is a worthless negro










time for me to rope because ill never look like this


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i forward growth mog u to the next universe, are u actually autistic?


If you think that, you just don't understand aesthetics at all! What you have is downward projection, not forward projection.


Vidyacoper said:


> can see your shitty disgusting undereye hollowness in that pic, to think YOU were trying to make fun of me for it


My undereye hollowing is offset by my fair skin tone. Your dark skin makes the dark hollowing look even worse!


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i was talking about toth77 vs vidya coper debate. also he mogs you brutally sorry bro


Vidya is a slayer prettyboy i agree


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> If you think that, you just don't understand aesthetics at all! What you have is downward projection, not forward projection.
> 
> My undereye hollowing is offset by my fair skin tone. Your dark skin makes the dark hollowing look even worse!


disgusting. once faced and exposed with your psychological projection and shown for ur insecurities all u can say is "b-but its offset! look at my fair skin tone"
btw theres something for what u would be called in india = an untouchable
your skin isnt as light as u think it is, sorry


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411888
> View attachment 411890
> 
> time for me to rope because ill never look like this


Nah man u mog everyone u are the afroamerican barrett how are u not a model yet bro


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Vidya is a slayer prettyboy i agree


y-you mean that? 😳


toth77 said:


> Nah man u mog everyone u are the afroamerican barrett how are u not a model yet bro


yeah ikr
i hpoe one day i can look like my favourite male supermodel


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> If you think that, you just don't understand aesthetics at all! What you have is downward projection, not forward projection.
> 
> My undereye hollowing is offset by my fair skin tone. Your dark skin makes the dark hollowing look even worse!


what downward growth you are talking about? he maxilla is literally upwards dude lol


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

female supermodel* not male sorry its kinda hard to tell


sandcelmuttcel said:


> what downward growth you are talking about? he maxilla is literally upwards dude lol


nah bro nah.. you just "dont understand aesthetics" 😂


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> y-you mean that? 😳
> 
> yeah ikr
> i hpoe one day i can look like my favourite male supermodel
> View attachment 411893


Nah man love urself, black people are equally as beautiful, u are an angel


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Nah man love urself, black people are equally as beautiful, u are an angel


thank u bro. i have kind words for u too, i hope u can embrace ur sexuality and gender, youre unique in ur own way bro!


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thank u bro. i have kind words for u too, i hope u can embrace ur sexuality and gender, youre unique in ur own way bro!


Thanks mate, dont forget about me when ur a famous international supermodel


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> your skin isnt as light as u think it is, sorry


Oh really?








At least I don't look like poop.


Vidyacoper said:


> y-you mean that? 😳


You're so starved for validation that its disgusting. KYS twink ape!


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @Vidyacoper
> 
> *GOODNIGHT NIGGER ITS PAST YOUR BEDTIME*







aww but im scared to go to sleep because i always see this gross subhuman in my dreams, its haunting me


toth77 said:


> Thanks mate, dont forget about me when ur a famous international supermodel


of course not bro, i hope u can one day invite me to ur wedding, id love to be there with u and ur future husband  


wereqryan said:


> Oh really?
> 
> View attachment 411898
> View attachment 411899
> ...


LOL




🤢 🤢 🤢 🤢 🤢 🤢 🤢


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)




----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411900
> 
> aww but im scared to go to sleep because i always see this gross subhuman in my dreams, its haunting me
> 
> ...


Man ur such a kind gentle soul on top of being a hot slayer too, you got the whole package


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> what downward growth you are talking about? he maxilla is literally upwards dude lol


Look how protruded his frontal maxillary region (upper mouth area) is.


Vidyacoper said:


> of course not bro, i hope u can one day invite me to ur wedding, id love to be there with u and ur future husband


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411900
> 
> aww but im scared to go to sleep because i always see this gross subhuman in my dreams, its haunting me
> 
> ...


jfl that had me caging hard


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> aww but im scared to go to sleep because i always see this gross subhuman in my dreams, its haunting me


Good that you're admitting that your adversaries have your mind colonized and conquered. You're a mentally weak and retarded little twink aren't you?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Look how protruded his frontal maxillary region (upper mouth area) is.


that's literally too much forward growth. it's called bimaxillary protrusion and it's common in blacks. it can be fixed with ASO.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


>







PS: youre 1psl in this pic, youre obviously too deluded and ignorant to see it because all youd be able to see is your skin color and your bleaching results
gross 🤢 

you even dyed your hair brown to look less indian jfl, disgusting self hating cuck


christmasnight said:


> @Vidyacoper
> 
> *GET LYNCHED YOU DUMBASS NIGGER I HOPE YOU ARE HANGED BY YOUR RECESSED NEANDERTHAL CHIN*


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 411932
> View attachment 411931


needs more chin height


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 411932
> View attachment 411931


fuark, small change and he is going from gay allien skull to slayer


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> that's literally too much forward growth. it's called bimaxillary protrusion and it's common in blacks. it can be fixed with ASO.


Yes, but in the process of that forward growth, the mouth projects downwards into a convex profile making the chin recessed looking with respect to the maxilla.


Vidyacoper said:


> you even dyed your hair brown to look less indian jfl, disgusting self hating cuck


Like I said a few posts earlier, at least I can aspire to look white, unlike you who will ALWAYS be viewed as a poop skinned slave ape.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Yes, but in the process of that forward growth, the mouth projects downwards into a convex profile making the chin recessed looking with respect to the maxilla.


agree about making his chin look recessed but don't see how it makes his mouth downwards.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Yes, but in the process of that forward growth, the mouth projects downwards into a convex profile making the chin recessed looking with respect to the maxilla.
> 
> Like I said a few posts earlier, at least I can aspire to look white, unlike you who will ALWAYS be viewed as a poop skinned slave ape.


youre literally pathetic. this is actually fucking sad
every other indian on this forum would disapprove of this, fucking gross cuck


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> but don't see how it makes his mouth downwards.


If the excessive growth was absent, the mouth area would be closer to the chin and nasal base line, which would make it look less downward shooting.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411927
> 
> PS: youre 1psl in this pic, youre obviously too deluded and ignorant to see it because all youd be able to see is your skin color and your bleaching results
> gross 🤢
> ...


BALDING, LIGHT BULB, PEANUT SKULL, BIG JEWISH NOSE, OVERLY PROMINENT UPPER MOUTH AREA,
RECEDING CHIN THAT YOU’RE DESPERATELY TRYING TO FRAUD 
SOMALI 
IT BASICALLY NEVER BEGAN


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @Vidyacoper
> 
> *GOODNIGHT NIGGER ITS PAST YOUR BEDTIME*





wereqryan said:


> Good that you're admitting that your adversaries have your mind colonized and conquered. You're a mentally weak and retarded little twink aren't you?





wereqryan said:


> Oh really?
> 
> View attachment 411898
> View attachment 411899
> ...


You really can't say anything to Vidya about him being black when you yourself are a self hating white supremacist curry JFL. You now need to worship me now because am a fully white British guy. Suck my mog curry! Am also 6ft as well


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> BALDING, LIGHT BULB, PEANUT SKULL, BIG JEWISH NOSE, OVERLY PROMINENT UPPER MOUTH AREA,
> RECEDING CHIN THAT YOU’RE DESPERATELY TRYING TO FRAUD
> SOMALI
> IT BASICALLY NEVER BEGAN
> View attachment 411936


giga over for me, never began
if only i looked like this:






spiderchad said:


> You really can't say anything to Vidya about him being black when you yourself are a self hating white supremacist curry JFL. You now need to worship me now because am a fully white British guy. Suck my mog curry! Am also 6ft as well


i bet hes gonna lick ur asshole right cleaning, hes a disgusting cuck


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> If the excessive growth was absent, the mouth area would be closer to the chin and nasal base line, which would make it look less downward shooting.


bro you're coping hard. nothing is downwards about his profile lol.


Introvertednarc said:


> BALDING, LIGHT BULB, PEANUT SKULL, BIG JEWISH NOSE, OVERLY PROMINENT UPPER MOUTH AREA,
> RECEDING CHIN THAT YOU’RE DESPERATELY TRYING TO FRAUD
> SOMALI
> IT BASICALLY NEVER BEGAN
> View attachment 411936


where do you see jewish nose? JFL


----------



## reptiles (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Yes, but in the process of that forward growth, the mouth projects downwards into a convex profile making the chin recessed looking with respect to the maxilla.
> 
> Like I said a few posts earlier, at least I can aspire to look white, unlike you who will ALWAYS be viewed as a poop skinned slave ape.





From what i've seen isn't curry genes easier to wipe out though ?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> every other indian on this forum would disapprove of this, fucking gross cuck


Feeling jealous?  Like dyeing hair and bleaching skin is gross, why do so many of you niggers do it? You would do it too if you weren't so irredeemably dark poop skinned. 

Do you think THIS below is gross too? 






You worship a white chad all the time. JFL @ this delusion, projection, and hypocrisy.


sandcelmuttcel said:


> bro you're coping hard. nothing is downwards about his profile lol.


Go learn some cephalometry and then talk.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> giga over for me, never began
> if only i looked like this:
> View attachment 411942
> 
> ...





sandcelmuttcel said:


> bro you're coping hard. nothing is downwards about his profile lol.
> 
> where do you see jewish nose? JFL


*I have a nicer nose regardless*


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *I have a nicer nose regardless*


His nose is so feminine.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Feeling jealous?  Like dyeing hair and bleaching skin is gross, why do so many of you niggers do it? You would do it too if you weren't so irredeemably dark poop skinned.
> 
> Do you think THIS below is gross too?
> 
> ...


literally everyone and anyone can tell youre SOO obsessed with your skin color. you would be considered dark skinned in india, you bleach your skin and fraud your hair color in a desperate attempt to look white but you still have the dark skinned color

do you think your coloring bears any resemblance to ACTUAL fair skinned indians that youre trying so desperately to emulate




your pheno and coloring will ALWAYS remain the same no matter your best attempts, youre indeed a self hating cuck and youre just destroying yourself further by posting your pictures in such a narcy manner "MUH IM SO LIGHT SKINNED LOOK AT MY FAIR TONE"
jfl no youre not, even if u were the rest of your face is literally VOMIT INDUCING

disgusting self hating cuck


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> His nose is so feminine.


He has a feminine upper bridge, but his tip looks gross, droopy and Jewish


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 17, 2020)

14 pages.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> literally everyone and anyone can tell youre SOO obsessed with your skin color. you would be considered dark skinned in india, you bleach your skin and fraud your hair color in a desperate attempt to look white but you still have the dark skinned color
> 
> do you think your coloring bears any resemblance to ACTUAL fair skinned indians that youre trying so desperately to emulate
> View attachment 411948
> ...


Supermodel why are u still here i heard they want a 7psl black guy for armani commercial go apply


----------



## reptiles (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> 14 pages.






Longest psl thread in the history of humanity too bad it's not as funny as the lookism ones fucking hell those ones were legendary i don't see the fucking insults i saw on lookism the lookism were brutal.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Supermodel why are u still here i heard they want a 7psl black guy for armani commercial go apply


my job got stolen by another model, i was doing so good until he walked in and they instantly chose him for his smoldering, masculine looks


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> do you think your coloring bears any resemblance to ACTUAL fair skinned indians that youre trying so desperately to emulate


Yes I'm actually much more fair skinned than the average Indian. I've lived in various part of India and everywhere I've gone I've been among the lightest if not the lightest. I have gotten countless comments on my fair skin tone. 

You on the other hand.. are a poop faced refugee slave ape! I'm a cuck huh? Like seriously, does it not bother you that you're a refugee slave tier ape with a malnourished twink frame? If you were ACTUALLY blackpilled you'd hate yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Yes I'm actually much more fair skinned than the average Indian. I've lived in various part of India and everywhere I've gone I've been among the lightest if not the lightest. I have gotten countless comments on my fair skin tone.
> 
> You on the other hand.. are a poop faced refugee slave ape! I'm a cuck huh? Like seriously, does it not bother you that you're a refugee slave tier ape with a malnourished twink frame? If you were ACTUALLY blackpilled you'd hate yourself.


why do you care about skin tone?? Societal values in India suck.......


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> 14 pages.


We are going for 20


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> my job got stolen by another model, i was doing so good until he walked in and they instantly chose him for his smoldering, masculine looks
> View attachment 411951


Nah this guy is a twink faggot lol ita a shame they chose him u were too masculine for the gay directors probably


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Longest psl thread in the history of humanity too bad it's not as funny as the lookism ones fucking hell those ones were legendary i don't see the fucking insults i saw on lookism the lookism were brutal.


link??


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *I have a nicer nose regardless*


You both have the same nose  
your brow ridge is just more prominent


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> 14 pages.


Can we hit 20?





Ofc we can!


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> *HI NIGGER HOW ARE YOU NOW STOP SHITTING OUT OF YOUR MOUTH YOU ARE MAKING THIS THREAD 15 FUCKING PAGES.*









wereqryan said:


> Yes I'm actually much more fair skinned than the average Indian. I've lived in various part of India and everywhere I've gone I've been among the lightest if not the lightest. I have gotten countless comments on my fair skin tone.
> 
> You on the other hand.. are a poop faced refugee slave ape! I'm a cuck huh? Like seriously, does it not bother you that you're a refugee slave tier ape with a malnourished twink frame? If you were ACTUALLY blackpilled you'd hate yourself.


are those empty compliments the same ones that led you to being completely deluded about your looks? youve become so delusional you value your skin tone over your actual looks. literally pathetic. what a cuck, and you say youre blackpilled and im not?
reminder this is how far your self hate and cuckoldry has gone:


wereqryan said:


> I just want to look whiter for myself. I don't care if it looks unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 383241
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Exactly, amen


we used to be friends


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Nah this guy is a twink faggot lol ita a shame they chose him u were too masculine for the gay directors probably


ikr, what a faggot!


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

I'm actually lighter than this.


----------



## reptiles (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> link??










armadylbrah doxxed leaked. entire face leak pics GTFIH!! come see this subuman.


best thread in 2018




lookism.net













They had some really creative insults back in the day you hate supermacists every kind on that fucking forum the jewish ones are the funniest cause they actually can claim to be off the master race in terms of how much damage they have done


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> You both have the same nose
> your brow ridge is just more prominent


How can you even see his brow ridge properly. His beanies covering most of it not to mention it’s a low resolution shit picture.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> we used to be friends


And u made your choice, it will have consequences


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> View attachment 411954
> View attachment 411961
> 
> I'm actually lighter than this.


hey fucker, WAKE UP! your skin tone doesnt matter for shit with your gross 2 psl subhuman face. dont you understand your face is literally vomit-inducing? also are you literally fucking blind? you think youre lighter than him?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

If I took my pic in direct sunlight, I'd look very fair too.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)

No one won the mog battle yet 
52 to 52


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> hey fucker, WAKE UP! your skin tone doesnt matter for shit with your gross 2 psl subhuman face.


Of course it doesn't matter to the shitskinned slaves like you. How else would you cope?


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

India would be more of a shithole had we not invaded


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> And u made your choice, it will have consequences


whats that supposed to mean


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> No one won the mog battle yet
> 52 to 52


In reality, toth would destroy vidyaniggerfaggot.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> India would be more of a shithole had we not invaded


Thanks for the invasion tbh. I wouldn’t have been born in England if it didn’t happen tbh.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> If I took my pic in direct sunlight, I'd look very fair too.
> View attachment 411965


🤢 🤢 🤢 🤢 
holy fuck youre so delusional, posting the most disgusting pics ive seen of you where you look like an actual gorilla, becuase youre so obsessed with ur skin tone and self hate


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> whats that supposed to mean


U choose to be my enemy so you will get treated like one in the future, u will get to know who i really am


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> U choose to be my enemy so you will get treated like one in the future, u will get to know who i really am


bruv just stop putting out blanket statements on an entire race then we will be friends again


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> you look like an actual gorilla


The gorilla is the guy with the ape mouth. Hint: Its you.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> The gorilla is the guy with the ape mouth. Hint: Its you.










HOLY FUKC
YOU LITERALLY LOOK EXACTLY LIKE A GORILLA AND EVEN HAVE THE MOUTH OF ONE!!


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> bruv just stop putting out blanket statements on an entire race then we will be friends again


U made your choice, no going back now


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> U made your choice, no going back now


PM


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411968
> View attachment 411969
> 
> HOLY FUKC
> YOU LITERALLY LOOK EXACTLY LIKE A GORILLA AND EVEN HAVE THE MOUTH OF ONE!!


Delusional


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> View attachment 411973
> View attachment 411974
> 
> 
> You look like a baby gorilla







HOLLY FUCKK


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Delusional
> View attachment 411975


This thread makes me appreciate why niggers regularly get shot and lynched in the US.


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

This thread:


----------



## reptiles (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> India would be more of a shithole had we not invaded




Imma be honest the slave DNA afro Americans got would have done us wonders 








The average curry has has 43 to 42 percent western eurasian that other 25 percent would have brought us to 63 if that would have been the case i would expect to see much more good looking curries on average and we had better base than a typical african mainly cause of the pre existing western Eurasian admixture


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> This thread:
> View attachment 411981


which ones the sherman and which oens the tiger tank


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 17, 2020)

Grown men comparing and contrasting two 12 year olds, for 15 pages.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 17, 2020)

Never ending thread
Feels like undisputed vs blackpill scholar from lookism


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> which ones the sherman and which oens the tiger tank


idk, its your fight guys, pick by yourself, too much racism and insults here honestly, you could finish it finally


----------



## elfmaxx (May 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> *blackcel rapes this white twink fag and then twink confesses on news like this:*
> 
> View attachment 411838
> 
> ...



That's pretty much what's happening in this thread right now
poor toth


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> which ones the sherman and which oens the tiger tank


The tiger is the one you see first


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> The tiger is the one you see first


yeah ik i watched the movie XD, i meant which user in this thread is meant to be which tank


----------



## elfmaxx (May 17, 2020)

nevermind that's what you meant anyways.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> This thread makes me appreciate why niggers regularly get shot and lynched in the US.


XDDDDD JFL MAN U ARE THE MVP


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> XDDDDD JFL MAN U ARE THE MVP


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

The curries vs blacks battle is running out of ammunition JFL


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> That's pretty much what's happening in this thread right now
> poor toth


Yea because a 5'8 nigger can for sure rape a 6'3 superior white who is alwats with friends


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411996


Its not a bad pic at all lol


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper you pretend not to be a self-hater and yet you call your fellow blackcel a babboon. Hahahaha! And you worship a white chad. You're full of projection and internalized insecurity and hate!


----------



## Alexanderr (May 17, 2020)

15 pages later and it’s still 50/50.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

You even called me a gorilla when you're a ape faced poop skin! Jesus Christ @ this level of delusion and projection.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> @Vidyacoper you pretend not to be a self-hater and yet you call your fellow blackcel a babboon. Hahahaha! And you worship a white chad. You're full of projection and internalized insecurity and hate!
> 
> View attachment 412001


morbidly obese leader of the indian subhuman army + white heighmogger toth vs vidyas combined 15x higher iq


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> jfl, u look like a fucking subhuman gorilla, disgusting 🤢


At least I'm not a poopskin like you.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> At least I'm not a poopskin like you.


more projection, "a-atleast i have a "fair" skin tone! r-right?!"
keep bleaching ur skin and dyeing your hair, youll never change ur pheno. self hating cuck


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

*JFL ARE YOU STILL FIGHTING HERE FOR LIKE 12 HOURS?  *


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> morbidly obese leader of the indian subhuman army + white heighmogger toth vs vidyas combined 15x higher iq


DON’T YOU GET INTO THIS YOU DISGUSTING NORWOODING, BULBOUS FOREHEAD,FAT NOSED CUMSKIN PIG. KNOW YOUR PLACE YOU ABSOLUTELY DEGENERATE CRITICALLY OVERWEIGHT VIRGIN PIG.


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Guys i am seriously ignoring this thread from now on, its not even fun anymore have fun boys cya later


----------



## Alexanderr (May 17, 2020)

The fuck happened in this thread? I thought it was a simple mog battle.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> morbidly obese leader of the indian subhuman army + white heighmogger toth vs vidyas combined 15x higher iq


It never began for you


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> DON’T YOU GET INTO THIS YOU DISGUSTING NORWOODING, BULBOUS FOREHEAD,FAT NOSED CUMSKIN PIG. KNOW YOUR PLACE YOU ABSOLUTELY DEGENERATE CRITICALLY OVERWEIGHT VIRGIN PIG.


who are u even talking about at this point. wtf? bulbous forehead? fat nosed? CUMSKIN? OVERWEIGHT?
are u unironically talking about urself?


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> The fuck happened in this thread? I thought it was a simple mog battle.


bruh, check 8 page, they almost finished this fight but after one post they started fighting again


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> It never began for you
> View attachment 412013






atleast i have more than 5grams of bone in my face
get mogged


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> It never began for you
> View attachment 412013







"it never began for you"


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> more projection, "a-atleast i have a "fair" skin tone! r-right?!"


Where's the projection? All the pics you saw were without bleaching. I was BORN fair because my dad is fair.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Where's the projection? All the pics you saw were without bleaching. I was BORN fair because my dad is fair.





wereqryan said:


> I just want to look whiter for myself. I don't care if it looks unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 383241
> 
> ...





wereqryan said:


> I just want to look whiter for myself. I don't care if it looks unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 383241
> 
> ...





wereqryan said:


> I just want to look whiter for myself. I don't care if it looks unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 383241
> 
> ...





wereqryan said:


> I just want to look whiter for myself. I don't care if it looks unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 383241
> 
> ...





wereqryan said:


> I just want to look whiter for myself. I don't care if it looks unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 383241
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 412023
> 
> "it never began for you"


looks like a total twink and i only see 3/4 of his face jfl


----------



## Alexanderr (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> Gay alien cope?
> View attachment 411415


Is that @Vidyacoper? Looks better than @toth77 ngl tbh.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> looks like a total twink and i only see 3/4 of his face jfl


holy FUCK, his orbitals oh my god. look at the insane contrast between the rest of his skin and undereye area, the most recessed orbitals ive ever seen, even when hes looking completely away from the camera you can see his rounded, cucked deer eyes
disgusting


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

I only started using mono. Results don't show up for weeks to months. That's how mono works. My skin tone hasn't changed one bit.


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> looks like a total twink and i only see 3/4 of his face jfl


KEEP CRYING FOR MY PERFECT HAIRLINE, STRAIGHT NOSE AND DOE EYES YOU BLOATED, OVERSIZED, SOON-TO-BE-DIABETIC SELF PROCLAIMED VIRGIN


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> I only started using mono. Results don't show up for weeks to months. That's how mono works. My skin tone hasn't changed one bit.


i didnt talk about whether you were born fair or not retard, im talking about your disgusting self hating obsession with your skin tone, youre bleaching already even though with ur current skin tone youre incessantly, emptily bragging about it over and over


----------



## Alexanderr (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 411968


Is he in his 30s?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Is he in his 30s?


FUARK
eww u made me click on the attachment again
i have no idea about his age but hes probably in his 30s-40s


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> KEEP CRYING FOR MY PERFECT HAIRLINE, STRAIGHT NOSE AND DOE EYES YOU BLOATED, OVERSIZED, SOON-TO-BE-DIABETIC SELF PROCLAIMED VIRGIN


no hairline for your twink face height and frame
im sorry boyo its over 
also your eyes and browridge look insanely feminine and unagressive
gl mating a tranny


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> no hairline for your twink face height and frame
> im sorry boyo its over
> also your eyes and browridge look insanely feminine and unagressive
> gl mating a tranny


My brow ridge is prominent keep coping, you cumskin pig


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i didnt talk about whether you were born fair or not retard, im talking about your disgusting self hating obsession with your skin tone, youre bleaching already even though with ur current skin tone youre incessantly, emptily bragging about it over and over


Ok. Anyways, I will leave this thread now. 

I know I've done harm here, but that's only been in reaction to your behavior. I am usually not this vicious. I try to keep my bias in check and give accurate ratings. Sometimes I'm right, sometimes I'm wrong. I try not to let my desire to mog others overwhelm me. Most members here are in the same boat, dealing with a difficult dating market, and we react to the difficulty by choosing to eat each other in dog-fights instead of helping each other grow. That's not right. The goal should be to help your fellow brothers, not strike them down because one day, you might find yourself alone and lonely with no one by your side.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> My brow ridge is prominent keep coping, you cumskin pig


404 chin not found


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Ok. Anyways, I will leave this thread now.
> 
> I know I've done harm here, but that's only been in reaction to your behavior. I am usually not this vicious. I try to keep my bias in check and give accurate ratings. Sometimes I'm right, sometimes I'm wrong. I try not to let my desire to mog others overwhelm me. Most members here are in the same boat, dealing with a difficult dating market, and we react to the difficulty by choosing to eat each other in dog-fights instead of helping each other grow. That's not right. The goal should be to help your fellow brothers, not strike them down because one day, you might find yourself alone and lonely with no one by your side.


dont give a fuck about the crying bullshit you just typed because i did the same thing and you just reacted by calling me a nigger 5 times like a faggot, neck urself u subhuman


----------



## Alexanderr (May 17, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Ok. Anyways, I will leave this thread now.
> 
> I know I've done harm here, but that's only been in reaction to your behavior. I am usually not this vicious. I try to keep my bias in check and give accurate ratings. Sometimes I'm right, sometimes I'm wrong. I try not to let my desire to mog others overwhelm me. Most members here are in the same boat, dealing with a difficult dating market, and we react to the difficulty by choosing to eat each other in dog-fights instead of helping each other grow. That's not right. The goal should be to help your fellow brothers, not strike them down because one day, you might find yourself alone and lonely with no one by your side.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> 404 chin not found


His chin is ok, his mandible is recessed. Can be fixed with BSSO. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Love this thread


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> *THIS IS THE LAST TIME IM SAYING THIS SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU UGLY FUCKING SEWER RAT I HOPE YOU AND YOUR NIGGER FRIENDS GET MOLESTED IN JAIL. 404 NECK NOT FOUND YOU UGLY BITCHCOCK I HOPE YOU ROT IN THE EIGHTH LAYER OF DANTE'S INFERNO WHERE DEVILS SLOWLY RIP UP CANCEROUS SOWS LIKE YOU FOR THEIR **GLUTTONOUS** DEEDS. *


i mog you to the grave while fat
stop coping with saying u are average u shitskin


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

We need to get to 20 guys almost there


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 412044
> View attachment 412044
> View attachment 412044
> View attachment 412044
> ...


YOU = COPING SOMALICEL WITH A BALDING PEANUT SKULL AND A JEW NOSE.




🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> YOU = COPING SOMALICEL WITH A BALDING PEANUT SKULL AND A JEW NOSE.
> View attachment 412053
> 🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢







im asumming by peanut skull you mean small skull right, you realise i skullmog ur underdeveloped prepubescent skull to death right?


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 412054
> 
> im asumming by peanut skull you mean small skull right, you realise i skullmog ur underdeveloped prepubescent skull to death right?


LIKE THE SHAPE OF A PEANUT: LONG, NARROW AND DISGUSTING.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> LIKE THE SHAPE OF A PEANUT: LONG, NARROW AND DISGUSTING.


lol, projecting more your insecurity about your low fwhr. over for u


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol, projecting more your insecurity about your low fwhr. over for u


“MUH YOURE PROJECTING” SHUT THE FUCK UP, I’M JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS FOR YOU. IT’S CALLED BEING OBJECTIVE.


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Why show side profile and not frontals?
Aspie thread.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> “MUH YOURE PROJECTING” SHUT THE FUCK UP, I’M JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS FOR YOU. IT’S CALLED BEING OBJECTIVE.


er... no its not. my maxilla is more compact and im sure its also wider, youre just projecting ur own insecurity because i always see u randomly mentioning it and using it as an insult, over for u, thats prob why youve never posted a front and only sides tbh


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Why show side profile and not frontals?
> Aspie thread.


@Vidyacoper is too ashamed to post his frontal.


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Mirin 500+ replies though.


----------



## Furious Dingleberry (May 17, 2020)

*When neither isn't an option



*


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Why show side profile and not frontals?
> Aspie thread.


thats the only picture ive posted publicly on the forum from several months ago, a random loser dug it up and found it.. now we're here in a mogging battle i didnt ask for. im winning by 5 votes tbh, mad its not a complete landslide victory when im going up against a transsexual though


wereqryan said:


> @Vidyacoper is too ashamed to post his frontal.


what happened bro? thought u were leaving this thread?


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> er... no its not. my maxilla is more compact and im sure its also wider, youre just projecting ur own insecurity because i always see u randomly mentioning it and using it as an insult, over for u, thats prob why youve never posted a front and only sides tbh


I’ve already told you my frontal is decently balanced and compact. Which is why I don’t need any advice on it. Stop hiding your bulbous forehead and disgusting skull, you Jew nosed Somali faggot l.


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thats the only picture ive posted publicly on the forum from several months ago, a random loser dug it up and found it.. now we're here in a mogging battle i didnt ask for. im winning by 5 votes tbh, mad its not a complete landslide victory when im going up against a transsexual though
> 
> what happened bro? thought u were leaving this thread?


This mog battle could come to an end solely based on heights at this point


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Jew nosed


brutal blackpill: i nose mog you, the very thing you identify with - your mediocre nose




i mean i everythingmog u but that goes without saying


Elias said:


> This mog battle could come to an end solely based on heights at this point


thats not how it works lol




i dont care about the mog battle anyway, i know full well i mog this subhuman tranny fag to DEATH
i killed a lot of time typing here and arguing with subhumans tho ngl


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

You have bimaxillary protrusion @Vidyacoper


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> brutal blackpill: i nose mog you, the very thing you identify with - your mediocre nose
> View attachment 412073
> 
> i mean i everythingmog u but that goes without saying


HOW CAN YOU EVEN SAY THAT WITH YOUR JEWISH MONSTROSITY OF A BEAK???


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> You have bimaxillary protrusion @Vidyacoper


cope, i have barrett tier forward growth, not bimax




my chin is lacking projection though so it slightly looks like it


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> You have bimaxillary protrusion @Vidyacoper


What is bimaxxilary protrusion?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> You have bimaxillary protrusion @Vidyacoper





Vidyacoper said:


> cope, i have barrett tier forward growth, not bimax
> View attachment 412082
> 
> my chin is lacking projection though so it slightly looks like it


Can you see how this came about now @Elias?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> What is bimaxxilary protrusion?







when your maxilla looks like this


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope, i have barrett tier forward growth, not bimax
> View attachment 412082
> 
> my chin is lacking projection though so it slightly looks like it


Your chin is recessed severely recessed
Because you have bimaxillary protrusion 
You’re even trying to cover it with your finger in the picture
Coronally, your maxilla and mandible is better than toth

Barrett is on a different level to you in terms of facial bone structure 
You wont need bimax, youll need sliding genio and chin shield is the exact same thing as genio just a different class


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 412088
> 
> when your maxilla looks like this


This is recessed maxilla


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 17, 2020)

17 pages?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Your chin is recessed severely recessed
> Because you have bimaxillary protrusion
> You’re even trying to cover it with your finger in the picture
> Coronally, your maxilla and mandible is better than toth
> ...


the finger thing was just a pose tbh
my end goal is just this, which for my chin i'll just need a chin shield for, im well aware its the same thing as a genio, thats why its called a "chin shield genioplasty" after all


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> the finger thing was just a pose tbh
> my end goal is just this, which for my chin i'll just need a chin shield for, im well aware its the same thing as a genio, thats why its called a "chin shield genioplasty" after all
> View attachment 412091


No point comparing yourself to a white man
You wont be able to look like him with 10 surgeries 
Your chin can only he advanced so much, especially aesthetically
Yours is recessed by about 1.5-2cm
You might have to get a bimax ontop if you want to achieve more advancement


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> No point comparing yourself to a white man
> You wont be able to look like him with 10 surgeries
> Your chin can only he advanced so much, especially aesthetically
> Yours is recessed by about 1.5-2cm
> You might have to get a bimax ontop if you want to achieve more advancement


There's no point. @wereqryan and you have consistently tried to explain reality through circumstantial evidence but he doesn't want to accept it. His rigidity is gonna cause this thread to go 20+ pages
This folks, is the embodiment of a larp


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> No point comparing yourself to a white man
> You wont be able to look like him with 10 surgeries
> Your chin can only he advanced so much, especially aesthetically
> Yours is recessed by about 1.5-2cm
> You might have to get a bimax ontop if you want to achieve more advancement


"comparing yourself to a white man"
because we have a similar maxilla autist, barrett's the only white person with such a well developed lower maxilla anyway so even generalizing him as a white person is over tier
if you conside recessed as any point below the lower lip, then thats ok. im perfectly fine with reaching the same chin projection tier as barrett and chico which in that case u would also consider recessed


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 17, 2020)

@Lorsss ban everyone of them


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> There's no point. @wereqryan and you have consistently tried to explain reality through circumstantial evidence but he doesn't want to accept it. His rigidity is gonna cause this thread to go 20+ pages
> This folks, is the embodiment of a larp


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> "comparing yourself to a white man"
> because we have a similar maxilla autist, barrett's the only white person with such a well developed lower maxilla anyway so even generalizing him as a white person is over tier
> if you conside recessed as any point below the lower lip, then thats ok. im perfectly fine with reaching the same chin projection tier as barrett and chico which in that case u would also consider recessed


His maxilla mogs your to oblivion 
His is far projected horizontally and coronally, and is probably wider too

Jfl at your cope


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> No point comparing yourself to a white man
> You wont be able to look like him with 10 surgeries
> Your chin can only he advanced so much, especially aesthetically
> Yours is recessed by about 1.5-2cm
> You might have to get a bimax ontop if you want to achieve more advancement


I BET YOU PRAY TO ALLAH EVERY DAY BEFORE YOU GO TO SLEEP TO MAKE YOU INTO A WHITE PERSON WHEN YOU WAKE UP. NATURALLY WHEN YOU LOOK INTO THE MIRROR THE NEXT DAY YOURE EXTREMELY DISAPPOINTED. YOU CALLED @wereqryan A SELF HATING ETHNIC, BUT YOU’RE AN EVEN BIGGER SELF HATER.


Introvertednarc said:


> I BET YOU PRAY TO ALLAH EVERY DAY BEFORE YOU GO TO SLEEP TO MAKE YOU INTO A WHITE PERSON WHEN YOU WAKE UP. NATURALLY WHEN YOU LOOK INTO THE MIRROR THE NEXT DAY YOURE EXTREMELY DISAPPOINTED. YOU CALLED @wereqryan A SELF HATING ETHNIC, BUT YOU’RE AN EVEN BIGGER SELF HATER.


@Vidyacoper Tagged the wrong person sorry @Elias.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> His maxilla mogs your to oblivion
> His is far projected horizontally and coronally, and is probably wider too
> 
> Jfl at your cope


cope lol, also width has more to do with overall skull and my fwhr is good enough too
isnt coronal projection just the same as lateral projection/width? why not just use terms people are already familiar with


Introvertednarc said:


> I BET YOU PRAY TO ALLAH EVERY DAY BEFORE YOU GO TO SLEEP TO MAKE YOU INTO A WHITE PERSON WHEN YOU WAKE UP. NATURALLY WHEN YOU LOOK INTO THE MIRROR THE NEXT DAY YOURE EXTREMELY DISAPPOINTED. YOU CALLED @wereqryan A SELF HATING ETHNIC, BUT YOU’RE AN EVEN BIGGER SELF HATER.
> 
> @Vidyacoper Tagged the wrong person sorry @Elias.







yeah tbh i pray everyday i wake up looking like this


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> There's no point. @wereqryan and you have consistently tried to explain reality through circumstantial evidence but he doesn't want to accept it. His rigidity is gonna cause this thread to go 20+ pages
> This folks, is the embodiment of a larp


We are going for 20 that's the end goal


----------



## toth77 (May 17, 2020)

Guys just stop already wtf all of you


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 17, 2020)

U guys on a mission to make the thread with most posts?

I indeed mirin

Soon 600


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 17, 2020)

How the fuck did this thread get 18 pages of replies in less than a day


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 17, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Guys just stop already wtf all of you


No at 20 pages it will end


fuccccc said:


> How the fuck did this thread get 18 pages of replies in less than a day


Because it's the greatest mog battle of this Forum to date.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> View attachment 412133
> View attachment 412133
> View attachment 412133
> View attachment 412133
> ...


too pussy to reply or tag me? over for u




absolutely brutal
i couldnt even imagine looking like this
literally every single part of your face is so bad... holy shit
over for u
not a SINGLE feature average or above
disgusting


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> too pussy to reply or tag me? over for u
> View attachment 412134
> 
> absolutely brutal
> ...













*






NOSE MOGGED BRUTALLY*


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 412138
> View attachment 412139
> View attachment 412152
> 
> ...


my nose is better but ok. your nose isnt bad tbh 😳


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> my nose is better but ok. your nose isnt bad tbh 😳


MY NOSE IS PRETTY AND ZAYNMALIKESQUE, YOUR NOSE IS YOUR BEST FEATURE AND IT STILL DOESN'T COMPARE TO MINE


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> MY NOSE IS PRETTY AND ZAYNMALIKESQUE, YOUR NOSE IS YOUR BEST FEATURE AND IT STILL DOESN'T COMPARE TO MINE


😳
ill take that as a compliment to be honest
wish i had ur nose


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> 😳
> ill take that as a compliment to be honest
> wish i had ur nose


*KEEP CRYING FOR DOE EYED, NW0, STRAIGHT NOSED LIGHT-SKINNED SOUTH ASIAN PRETTY BOYS LIKE ME AND ZAYN*


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @Vidyacoper
> 
> Dumbass nigger trying to act all innocent after pages on pages of insults. Go fuck yourself. If you comment a pic of me, you're my bitch and you will be even more homosexual.


lol youre so insecure about me posting your face
ngl if it was up to me i would never look at your gross subhuman face again
but its too funny to post it when you actually look like that irl JFL




youre literally not even HUMAN compared to me, holy fuck
heres a challenge for you: name a single one of your features thats average/above average
GO


Introvertednarc said:


> *KEEP CRYING FOR DOE EYED, NW0, STRAIGHT NOSED LIGHT-SKINNED SOUTH ASIAN PRETTY BOYS LIKE ME AND ZAYN*


"doe eyed" over


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol youre so insecure about me posting your face
> ngl if it was up to me i would never look at your gross subhuman face again
> but its too funny to post it when you actually look like that irl JFL
> View attachment 412169
> ...


NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVING CUTE DOE EYES YOU AUTISTIC RETARD.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 17, 2020)

lmao at this fucking thread

4 subhumans vs an ethiopian


christmasnight said:


> @Vidyacoper
> 
> Dumbass nigger trying to act all innocent after pages on pages of insults. Go fuck yourself. If you comment a pic of me, you're my bitch and you will be even more homosexual.


Would you beat vidyacoper up if you saw him on the streets of mumbai?


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> lmao at this fucking thread
> 
> 4 subhumans vs an ethiopian
> 
> Would you beat vidyacoper up if you saw him on the streets of mumbai?


id catch him in the middle of him takeing a shit on the street, kick his subhuman face in so hard it rearranges to actually become average looking


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> id catch him in the middle of him takeing a shit on the street, kick his subhuman face in so hard it rearranges to actually become average looking


HE MOGS YOU HARD, YOU DELUSIONAL SOMALI. @christmasnight


Vidyacoper said:


> id catch him in the middle of him takeing a shit on the street, kick his subhuman face in so hard it rearranges to actually become average looking


HE MOGS YOU HARD, YOU DELUSIONAL SOMALI. @christmasnight


Vidyacoper said:


> id catch him in the middle of him takeing a shit on the street, kick his subhuman face in so hard it rearranges to actually become average looking


HE MOGS YOU HARD, YOU DELUSIONAL SOMALI. @christmasnight


Vidyacoper said:


> id catch him in the middle of him takeing a shit on the street, kick his subhuman face in so hard it rearranges to actually become average looking


HE MOGS YOU HARD, YOU DELUSIONAL SOMALI. @christmasnight


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> HE MOGS YOU HARD, YOU DELUSIONAL SOMALI. @christmasnight
> 
> HE MOGS YOU HARD, YOU DELUSIONAL SOMALI. @christmasnight
> 
> ...







ok you complete and utter subhuman



mogs me ngl 😂


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 412190
> 
> ok you complete and utter subhuman
> View attachment 412191
> mogs me ngl 😂


@Azzholecrusher is the only person on this site you mog tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 17, 2020)

I have read every single post on this thread so far


----------



## Sikkunt23 (May 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what, thats just putting my hand on my chin as a pose
> im not "pushing my chin" or whatever ur saying


Bro I didn’t know u were black tbh . U have a good side profile ngl


----------



## Lorsss (May 17, 2020)

@Vidyacoper lacks browridge and nasion prominence, this is why I have voted the white guy


----------



## needsolution (May 17, 2020)

@Lorsss wtf u moved this to the best of best jfl


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 17, 2020)

LMAO why did this autistic thread get added to the 'best of the best'


----------

